# Woking Nuffield....part 86



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## daisy1974 (Jan 10, 2008)

i hope you guys don't mind me posting here, i am not having IVF treatement by i am seeing Mr R at the nuffield, woking.

I got my prescription for my 1st cycle of clomid last night , i start it on monday if the witch shows on sunday  

good luck to everyone having treatment or in the 2ww

only 4 days to go for me


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just 'checking in' to new home so I don't lose you all  

Have a good day all,

Luv Angie xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popping in to say hi to you all and especially those going through tx at the moment and extra-specially those on 2ww - I am looking forward to seeing those BFPs very soon. 2008 is going to be a good year for all us wokies.    

Hello to all the new girls as well.

Thanks to those who asked who I was - I'm doing ok and trying to focus on the future! I am remaining positive for our next lot of tx, if it worked last time surely it will again? Anyway wiill start again in probably 2 cycles once my emotions are a bit more settled and I have lost this last bit of weight.

xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello

Just a quick one to say hello and send loads of      to Jules, Soulcyster, Crazychick and Wildcat.

Have lost touch a bit with the thread over the last week, as I have had a bit of a torrid time and just wanted to stop by and let you know that I am PUPO as of today.  From my 8 follies, I ended up with 4 eggs and only 1 fertilised, so wasn't totally convinced that I would make ET today.  My fertilisation rates have gone from 100%, to 50% and now 25%, so I feel someone is trying to tell me something and took it rather hard  .  Still have a quality issue, but have to give my one embie every chance, so am working hard at being positive.

Sorry for lack of personals, but am off to go and put my feet up.

xxxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

ChelseaBun - so pleased to hear you are PUPO    Here's lots of                       coming your way   

Monkey - good to hear from you too and good luck for starting again in a couple of months        

CrazyChick, Soulcyster, Wildcats & Me                      

Bali - how's the stimms going - when's EC again?        

Fingers - how can we help you put a list together? Not long 'til you start stimms Woohoo        

Big   to all you WN lovelies       

I'm slowly going barking   Knicker checking is getting well out of hand   

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Chelseabun - well done on being PUPO... stay positive, it's the old cliche but it DOES only take one   

Julesx - not long to go - hold on in there honey, wishing you lots of    for Friday

Hi Monkey 

Perhaps if I start a list of what I can remember, perhaps you can PM me if I miss you or get anything wrong...

*Waiting to start* 
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April
Angie - starting again in August
Tanya - implications meet 31st Jan
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Ali Pali - starting again soon
Minow
Sjx - starting again April/May
Charlie1 - initial consultation 30th Jan
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Fingers - b/line 1st Feb
jb_kwanj - b/line 29th Jan?

*Stimming*
Bali - EC due 1Feb? 
Emma - EC due ?
Gilly93 - EC 28Jan

*PUPO*     
Chelseabun - testing 4th Feb
Wildcats - testing 3rd Feb
Soulcyster - testing 1st Feb
Crazychick - testing 27th Jan
Julesx - testing 25th jan

Good luck everyone


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls,

Fingersarecrossed, thanks SO much for the list - very much appreciated!

ChelseaBun, well done for getting through such a tough week    Lots of      to you and all the others on the 2ww.  

I was at WN yesterday for a scan and it was like Picadilly Circus in there.  You could just "feel" all the emotion in the air.  

My second stimms scan showed only 6 follies (there were 8 on Monday!).  They are quite small (8mm - 14mm) and have barely grown since Mon    So, for the second time, they have upped the dose of Menopur.  I'm now on 450iu until the next scan on Friday.  Yes, even more of those horrid little bottles to deal with    I felt really gutted yesterday - it's been such a tough journey to get this far.  However, being rational, this is not a disaster. With any luck, the worst that will happen is they postpone EC until later next week (I may even join Bali in the recovery room!!).  Watch this space!

Big   to everybody out there, and welcome to Daisy. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## daisy1974 (Jan 10, 2008)

my goodness , that list really helps !

Just worked out what PUPO means  

lotsnlotsnlots of luck to chelseabun, Wildcats, Soulcyster & Crazychick     

i really hope the menopur does the job gilly


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Evening my lovelies 

Sorry not posted for a few days but busy busy busy at work and the headaches from hell .  I've been getting home and falling into bed each evening, but now I'm on leave for 2 weeks so lots of checking up on you all now .

Chelsea congratulations on being PUPO   , stay strong my friend  

Jules Good luck for the morning     or have you done a sneaky test    

Fingers thanks for the list, i didn't realise how many people were having treatment?  Hows the side effects going?

Rachel thanks for the new home 

Daisy, welcome the the thread, and good luck,   were a lovely bunch of girlie's, look forward to chatting.

Elly Good luck    

Emma Good luck too    

soulcyster and crazychick hows it going?  Any signs of   yet?

Gilly, hang on in there hun , I'm sure tomorrow will bring you good news    

Hi to everyone else  and heres to hoping that the babydust fairy is looking down on us all         

As for me, i moved onto stimmms last Saturday and have my first progress scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed.  Other than that my only good news is that today is my first headache free day Yippee ,

Love and Hugs to you all Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

glad the list went down well .......... don't forget to yell if there is something wrong on there... kind of did from memory and educated guesses at dates....

Bali - glad your headaches gone now..I think you passed it to me   

Gilly - hope that the extra Menopur gives those follies a big boost    

Jules           for tomorrow. Really hope you bring us our first Woking BFP of 2008...


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popped on quickly to say......

*Jules*..........lots and lots and lots and lots of luck hunny  I'm willing it to be positive!!!!! xx

*Fingers*.....Thanks for doing the list hun, it's great!  xx

Hi everyone else 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Jules loads of luck for today    

Gilly - tried to PM you, but your mailbox is full.  Good luck for today    

Hello to all the lovely WN ladies.


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their warm wishes sorry this is short but wishing jules all the best for today   
I am going insane and struggling but only 2 days to go before test day 

loads of love to everyone

CC x


----------



## jb_kwanj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear all,  Thanks for ur response on my query abt. Dr. Hall. 

I am still D/Regging on Buserelin injections.  Got lots of blue/black bruises on my leg and tummy b'cos of injections. Spoke to consultant abt the same. He said I can switch to nasal spray, if it's too much of pain.

I am already in to my 16 th day od D/Regging let's hoep it does not get delayed too much..

Good luck to everyone.

Regards,
jb


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Jules I hope you get a Strong BFP 

Fingersarecrossed I look forward to having my own stalker!  Where in Shepperton do you work? I hope the baseline went well  

Crazychick I hope the next day flys by and you also get a BFP  

I promise to try and catch up properly soon xx

Tanya xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry ladies but it was a   for us. I was really hopeful as I had no bleeding before test date but it wasn't to be   The   still hasn't turned up. I've done 2 tests and both were negative so she must be on her way  

We're doing ok? Going to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and start again hopefully end of March. Have to get my FSH blood test done so hopefully that will be ok   

Good luck CrazyChick for testing on Monday        

Soulcyster - 1 week down - hope it's going ok?        

ChelseaBun and Wildcats - how you both doing? Not going   yet?        

 to everyone  

Love Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Jules - so sorry to hear your news.  It's really tough, but be positive for the next round. 

Crazychick - not long now.

Yes - one week down.  I don't have any symptons at all except for feeling hungry alot!  I'm going crazy though - didn't sleep the other night.

Soulcyster


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say.....

*Crazychick*...Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hun  xx

*Jules*...Oh Jules I'm so so so very sorry Hun  I'd just typed a message to you saying that I hoped 'no news was good news' and you posted just before me  It's so unfair  It's good to see that already you're thinking positive towards the next go, it's so very hard, but that's how I deal with my BFN's too, I think it definately helps  I'm thinking of you hun xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - I am so sorry   .  Glad to see that you still have your positive approach and are already planning for your next try .

Crazychick, Soulcyster and Wildcat -     coming your way.

I am ok - have felt so up against it this cycle, but am feeling surprisingly ok.  I know there aren't many success stories out there for a grade 3, 3 cell embie, but hey, I've got to give it all the positivity I can muster for the next week.  

xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Chelsea bun....you never know hun   it could just be the little embie that is 'meant to be'   lots and lots of luck to you xxx

Luv Angie xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules....i am so sorry hun   ....you sound so positive, wishing you lots of luck for your next go in March...we could be cycling together 
love ali xxxxx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Jules, I'm so very sorry to hear your news     I hope next time is meant to be for you. 

Crazychick, wishing you so much     for your test tomorrow.  I don't envy you trying to get off to sleep tonight hun  

ChelseaBun, thanks for the heads-up about my inbox.  Have emptied some out... hear from you soon I hope.  Glad you are feeling positive about your little 'un.

Bali, hope you are still headache free?   

Jb, sorry to hear about all your bruises hun. Did you decide to switch to the nasal spray, or are you just going to put up with it?

Good news from me... I am all set for EC on Monday!!!!!!  Friday's scan showed some follie growth (at long last).  There are only 4 reasonable sized ones, and a few tiddlers.  Nonetheless, I am determined to be optimistic. After all, it only takes one... and all that.   Trigger injection is at 8.30 tonight, so DP and I are getting excited, it all seems so real now.  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their warm wishes but it was a BFN for us too. Gutted is not the word  
I was so sure with all the symptoms i had that it was a BFP 

I do need to ring the clinic just to check as when i peed into the pot woking give you i had alot of progesterone from the pessaries in there. I somehow dont think that it is going to make a blind bit of difference but will still retest tomorrow morning just in case the pessaries mask the HSG - who am i kidding  

Sorry Jules,I'm glad you are sounding positive hun


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Crazychick - I am so sorry to read your news   .  

Gilly - good luck for EC tomorrow   

Soulcyster -


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Crazychick......i am so sorry to hear your news.....  ....hope you get a nice surprise tomorrow   
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules -   sorry that this wasn't your time but loads of    for your fresh go at the end of March. I think we might be cycle buddies  

Crazychick -   sorry to hear that it was a BFN today - hoping you get a different result tomorrow    

Gilly - good luck for ec tomorrow - hope the trigger shot went ok

Soulcyster, Chelseabun and wildcats - sending you loads of     for the rest of your 2ww

jb - good luck for your baseline scan

Bali - how did your 1st stimms scan go? Hope there are lots of juicy looking follies   

Fingers - thanks for updating the list - hope you are feeling a bit better on the dregs and good luck for your baseline   

Tanya - good luck for your implications meeting - are you doing a FET next?

Ali - hi - have you decided when you are starting again?

Angie - hi, are you staying at HH for your next go?

Alll ok with me - 2nd af since we lost the 2nd baby this weekend so seems as if my system is getting back to usual. Still no follow up from the hospital which is very annoying   as we want to get the PM results before getting started again. 11 weeks now.... Anyway have started acupuncture again and will book my implications meeting for sometime in Feb - we are going to have another fresh cycle and save the 3 frosties for another time as I am hoping we will get some more frosties to add to them/

Hi to anyone I have missed

xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

CrazyChick -     so sorry to hear your news. It's so unfair   Like you - I was so convinced I had all the right signs for a positive outcome so am gutted for you too   We need to book an appointment with Mr R to see if there is anything we can change for our next fresh cycle. On our third fresh cycle I didn't respond to the drugs as well as the first 2 cycles so I want to make sure that they are prepared to up the drugs if I don't respond again. I'm not going to take NO for an answer  

The   has finally showed up this morning so I now have closure on this cycle. Ended up down the pub on Friday night with DH and nursed the hangover of all hangovers yesterday   I'm now back on the wagon and going to get this old crock of a body in shape for the end of March         Going to try Mr C's low carb eating plan - probably the best way to shift the pounds from all the Tx drugs  

Sending Soulcyster, Wildcats and ChelseaBun lots of                

Big   to everyone - I'll do more personals later - got chores to get on with and DH is now away as his Mum has her hernia operation tomorrow and he's gone to look after her. My Dad's hernia op is rescheduled for the 12th Feb. Can't believe they are both having hernia ops  

Love Jules x


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Crazychick,    I'm so, so sorry, you must be gutted.  As Jules said, it seems so cruel after you both had such positive symptoms.  I hope your DH is looking after you well hun. 

I am in for EC tomorrow morning.... Nervous, excited, with the odd bit of terror thrown in for good measure. Watch this space for an egg report coming soon.

To everyone else,     for wherever you are in your tx.  Special   to Soulcyster, ChelseaBun and Wildcats... bring us some good news soon  

Gilly xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Jules and crazy chick I'm so sorry it was a BFN       

Monkey Good luck for your implications in Feb, it's good to hear from you again    Yes I'm using my frozen ones, while I wait for NHS funding 

Gilly good luck for EC tommorrow 

Lots of     to Chelseabun, Elly and soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to wish Gilly lots of luck for EC tomorrow         Hope all goes well and rest up afterwards and let DH look after you   Enjoy the sarnie afterwards - got to keep your strength up. I'm sure Wildcat had soup too   I'll be seeing if it's on the menu on my next go   After what we pay - it should be a 3 course lunch  

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Jules I'm so gutted for you Hun, it all seems so unfair , but good to see your lifting yourself up and looking ahead .

Crazychick, I'm totally gutted for you as well  , hang in there.

Wildcats, Chelsea and Souli        

Gilly, good luck for today Hun    , let us know the outcome  

Sorry not logged on girls but been really busy with things.  Had first progress scan last Friday, and so far so good, 9 little follies, 4 that look promising, womb lining 7.?, can't remember now, but they assure me all fine for that stage.  Got 2nd progress scan today, think I'm going a bit   already as keep find myself rubbing my tummy and willing on my follicles , never mind I'm sure it comes to us all .  Next scan Wednesday and EC on Friday if all good .  All my headaches are gone as well, so feeling much better.

Hi to everyone else, love to you all and lots of     

Love Bali xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Crazychick - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully you'll get some answers today.

Bali - Good news on your progress scan.  Hope those follies keep growing and growing!  All sounds very promising.

I took a HPT today (four days early) and got a BFP!!!  It's still early days and they want me to test again on Friday.

Soulcyster


----------



## angel1980 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello Girlies Im new to this site. I'll tell you lil bit bout my hubby and I .
We have been trying to conceive for almost 6 yrs. We had our 1st icsi cycle last yr, nhs funded at the hammersmith hospital. I fell pregnant with twins , however miscarried baby A at 6 weeks (naturally) then baby B's heart beat stopped at 8/9 weeks.Had an erpc 10.01.08. Still bleeding and have infection. mmmmmmmmmm great.
I just wondered as I am reluctant to move clinics but for what ever reasons may be changing. Do they do the 21 day protocol at Nuffield woking?
I would apreciate any feed back- I have called the Nuffield and am waiting for a call back.
Thanks xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry ladies - I have been away for the weekend so not had a chance to catch up.

Jules and Crazychick - so sorry to hear your news      I really hoped we'd be celebrating for you both.

Bali - glad your progress scan went well and that the headaches have gone, good luck for Weds/Fri       

Soulcyster - well done honey, lovely to hear some good news. Congratulations   

Angel1980 - welcome to the thread. sorry to her about your m/c. I don't know about the 21 day protocol, I assume that it is the same thing as "long" protocol where you start to d/reg on day 21 of cycle? If so, yes they do "long" and "short" protocol depending on circumstances of individual patient.... good luck    

Gilly - good luck with EC honey      

Tanya - I'm at that travel place on the corner - not sure if I can mention names!!

Lots of love to everyone else, I need to do a readback to catch up with you all...

Oh and some news...............


Caro is a Mummy!!! Maia Elizabeth Te Aika arrived yesterday at 02:30, weighing in at a very healthy 8lb 13oz!! Mother and daughter doing great, both parents on cloud 9!!     

Congratulations Caro and DH - well done, enjoy every moment with your long awaited little girl               Welcome to the world Maia


----------



## angel1980 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks fingersarecrossed.
Yes it is the same thing. I have just booked an informal visit for the nuffield for Tue so hopefully we can make a decision. Also any one that has had an erpc, did you bleed for long afterwards. Mine was almost 2 weeks ago and im still flowing.? Sorry if tmi. xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

This is a very quick post as I did a late shift last night (finish at 9pm) and an early this morning (up at 4am) so am a bit cross-eyed. Also on that note, I'm sorry if I miss anyone's important dates/news.

*Gilly*...I hope EC went well today hun  x

*Crazychick*...I'm so so sorry to hear of your BFN hun  I'm thinking of you x

*Monkey*...Hiya  how's you? Yep we are staying at HH for our 4th and last ICSI in Aug. We weighed a lot of things up, and just decided it was the best option for us. Lots and lots of luck for your nx cycle in Feb hun x 

*Jules*...more  for you hunny. Just wanted to say, re/yr comment abt the sandwiches, you get sandwiches AND a desert at HH for both EC and ET  (and no, lol  that's NOT the reason why greedy old me has decided to stay at HH  ) I think all the little niceties/comforts make a big difference though after everything we go through hey!. 
I'm thinking of you hun & hope your ok  x

*Bali*...lots of luck for EC on Friday hun.  I may not be on much this week, so just wanted to say incase I don't get a chance again x

*Soulcyster*....I'm going to say a very quiet Congratulations  to you hun, and I'll save the BIG one till you announce officially, but it sounds good!! How exciting!!   x

*Elly*...You already know I'm thinking of you both and have everything possible crossed!!! I'm nervous FOR you!!!!  x 

*Chelseabun*...I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts hun  Not long now, lots and lots of luck x 

Good luck to anyone else cycling atm with important dates that I've missed, sorry if so xx

Bye for now, love Angie xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - just a quick one as my laptop is playing up and have had to steal dh's pc for a few minutes...

Fingers - thanks for posting about Caro and the arrival of Maia - fantastic news. Congratulations Caro and dh and welcome to the world Maia

Angel - sorry to hear about your mc   - I didn't have a erpc but I did bleed for quite a while after we lost our little one. I hope that stops soon and that you hear from Woking 

Soulcyster - congrats on your BFP!

Angie - thanks for your good wishes - HH sounds like a good place with dessert as well! Good luck for when you start again   

Good luck and    to all those on the 2ww at the moment
xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Fingersarecrossed I'll have to pop in and see you sometime 

Caro Congratulations to you and DH    

Soulcyster Well done on getting your


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say, thank you so much for all your good wishes for EC today    I am back home now, the proud owner of 5 lovely eggs. Tummy is sore, but the whole ordeal wasn't nearly as bad as I expected.  Jules - I was sitting up eating my sandwich by 11am.  

And guess what... we were originally supposed to be doing ISCI due to poor   motility.  Then, it improved and they said we would most likely do an ICSI/IVF split. Today, his little swimmers were so good, they have gone for 100% IVF. DP is chuffed to bits!  I was nervous about this decision, but have to trust the experts.  Tomorrow morning's phone call seems like a long way away.

Soulcyster, fantastic news from you!!!!!  Big congrats xxxx

Sorry no more personals, but love to all.

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Gilly - well done on those lovely eggs and to DH for having excellent swimmers    That happened to us on our first go - we were down for ICSI and ended up doing IVF. It's amazing how the motility changes from one sample to another. Good luck with the call tomorrow         Sarnie by 11am - I'm well impressed  

Soulcyster - I'm so thrilled for you and DH - woohoo - big celebration on Friday when it's official  

Angie - HH does sound good and not just for the 2 course meal   - I remember you saying that they make ET very special too. Got everything possible crossed for you        

Wildcats & ChelseaBun - no words just lots of                      

Bali - excellent news on your follies - how was your scan today?        

Fingers - great news on Caro - she must have been ready to pop   How's your head - not long until you move on to stimms        

Angel - welcome and sorry to hear of your loss. I had a natural m/c and bled for about 2 weeks. Hope it stops soon   Enjoy looking round WN - they are all really friendly and we are not a bad bunch on here too  

Tanya - sorry - forgotten when your meeting was/is? Any news when you will be starting your FET? 

DH's Mum has had her op and is back home recovering - they don't keep you in long do they   Just hope DH is showing some patience - he wasn't very sympathetic when I had my appendix out - men  

I've got the period pains from hell at the moment and very painful lower back   But the week can only get better - on Wednesday I have more physio on my knee with my new physio - he is gorgeous   and it's on the NHS - bonus  

Hello to anyone lurking   

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gilly - well done on your eggs and hubbies swimmers - good luck for tomorrows phone call...      

Jules x - the head is better thanks although beginning to hurt at the thought of going back to work tomorrow after my lovely relaxing spa weekend!! Sorry to hear you have those horrid AF pains, I think I might be joining you with them shortly  
The ought to ensure you get gorgeous health care professionals on the NHS makes all the waiting around seem better   Mind you s'pose the waiting lists would be longer  

Tanya - if you pop in don't ask for Fingers because they won't have a clue who I am   Let me know if you're ever around for a coffee one lunchtime.

Angie - yuk horrible shifts!! Hope you got a nice early night.

Wildcats and Chelseabun                     

Charlie1 - good luck on Wednesday    

Emma - if you're reading this well done on your eggs today - good luck with ET       

Monkey2008, Crazychick, Myra, Ali Pali, Minow, Sjx, Charlies-Mum, Daisy 1974, jb_kwanj, Bali, Soulcyster lots of love to you all


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - what's this about Emma and EC - how many did she have?

Emma - if you are lurking - give us an update    

Fingers - I have daily exercises to do and it's a question of whether I do them correctly and get back to playing netball or do them badly and have to have more sessions - oh it's a tough one


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - I've just had a scan on the ARGC thread and read Em did brilliant. 

Em - if you are lurking - I'm not stalking - honest   Well done     and good luck with the call tomorrow. Got everything possible crossed


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls

Gilly, well done on your eggies and excellent news about DP sperm, he must be so pleased.  Good luck for the call thismorning       , let us all know.

Jules, well done on getting a tasty physio, it def helps 

Angel, I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c  , good luck for the future, and look forward to chatting to you.

Souli, congratulations my girl thats fab news  

Fingers hope that head is getting better hun  , when do you move onto stimms?

Angie thanks for the support, and well done on the weight loss, its falling off now isn't it.  Every time i log on your ticker is moving up 

Emma        , keep us posted or I'll start stalking you as well 

Wildcats & Chelsea        , whens testing day?

Crazychick 

Hi to everyone else  

Well had scan on Monday, 13 follies now but they think they are growing a bit slow as some are still small.  They advised that I'll have scan on Weds and if still little small then they will postpone EC til Monday .  I guess its all for the best, so really resting now, so all my energy can go into growing these little buggers.  I need am intravenous line of water and milk, so it can go in while I'm sleeping .

Well enough from me, its all for the greater good.  What we all go through hey girls .

Love and    to you all and lots of            

Love Bali xx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Evening girls, 

Thanks so much for all your lovely good wishes for "the call".  It came at 8.30 this morning, on the dot.  Had a restless night waiting for it, I can tell you.  Of our 5 eggs, 2 matured, and 1 fertilised.  Although of course we would have liked more, I feel so blessed to have one.  Have no idea of the quality, I just hope it's a fighter.  We are in at 7.30 tomorrow morning for ET.  I can't wait!!!!  Just hope it divides well and stays strong overnight   

Bali, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun... hope the intravenous milk has done its job   

Jules, lucky you with a gorgeous physio - don't be in too much of a hurry to get back to the netball  

Soulcyster, hope Friday hurries along so it's all official   

Big hello and lots of love to everyone else. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Fingers I'll let you know if I ever get a day off    Coffee sounds good

Jules Sorry that you are such bad pains  Hope they get better soon   Your physio sounds good  I have my meeting on Thurs and I should know if I can start from my next AF in roughly 2 wks 

Emma I'm going to have to have a nose too, but I hope it all went well it sounds like it  

Bali    Grow follies grow   Good luck for your next scan x

Gilly Good luck with ET tomorrow  

Lots of luck to all woking ladies who are pupo    

Tanya


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello!

Tanya - good luck for your implications meeting.

Gilly -    for ET tomorrow.  

Bali - here are some    growing vibes for your follies.  Hope your scan tomorrow goes well.

Wildcat -    

Soulcyster - great news on the  

Angel1980 - hello and welcome to the thread.  

Angie - I haven't gone totally   yet, but watching daytime TV last week nearly pushed me over the edge.  I decided to put my laptop back on from yesterday and do some real work to save me from watching anymore.  As that was driving me  .

Fingers - good luck for your b/l scan on Friday   

Jules - sorry to hear you have been in pain with  , but glad to hear that you have such a dishy physio attending to your knee 

Emma - well done on all those eggs.  

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone.  I should post more frequently and keep up!

I'm ok - hanging in there.  Nothing much to report, so not really sure what to think on this attempt.  As I have never been pregnant, I don't know what signs I should be looking out for, so I guess that is probably a good thing.  Would dearly love to get to test day, as this is something I have never achieved.

Take care
Debsx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Debs the best of luck too you,   how long is it till you test?


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Tanya - I test a week tomorrow (hopefully!) - Feb 6th


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help FF ? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Julesx, you know how sorry i am hun that things did not go well, loads of hugs to you, although you sound upbeat and ready to move on, you know where i am    

Chelsea, hi hun, so pleased that you are PUPO, sending loads of    to you and dh, i hope that we are smiling for you next week  

Fingers, goodluck with stimming hun when you start, as for the Gonal F, like i told you, dont worry., i had a great response with it, i am sure you will be fine   

Gilly, goodluck with e/t tomorrow,   for your lovely embie

Mr & Mrs Wildcat, sending you both loads of    as always,   to you both

Bali, all sounding good hun, loads of lovely follies growing   

Soulcyster, congrats hun, well done you  

Hey Tanya(aka Sukie) nice to see you  

Monkey, so lovely to see you hun,    

Ali, luv ya and see you soon  

Hi Angie  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well and looking forwards to loads of positives girls 

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Gilly - well done on your embie - good luck for ET 2moro    

Myra - thanks for your feedback on Gonal F. I'm just getting my knickers in a twist  

Debs - thanks for your feedback too. Watching daytime telly sounds bliss at the mo, but I would probably be the same as you and end up bored stiff. thanks for the good wishes for b/l 

Tanya - good luck for your imps meeting    

Bali - head is better thanks, b/line is Friday so hopefully get to move onto stimms then, mind you the witch isn't here yet 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.... 

*
ALL AF DANCES GRATEFULLY RECEIVED!!*


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

For Fingers:

               

I need more smilies - but hopefully it'll get you on your way  

Lots of         for Gilly's Embie. Hope ET goes well  

Bali - yes intravenous drips would be fab - water one arm - milk the other   I was delayed on the second attempt and 2/3 days can make a huge difference so don't worry if it is delayed - just keep drinking  

Myra - hey up chuck - good to see you posting - we must do coffee soon  

Chelsea - oh that good old daytime TV - not surprised you put your laptop back on   Still keeping everything crossed and it's good not to obsess about symptoms. Lots of        

Tanya - ooh it's not long to start  

Wildcats -        

Soulcyster, Angie, Monkey, Angel and everyone else - lots of       

Love Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Gilly - Hope ET goes well today.  Remember all it takes is one!  I have known people to get pregnant with one embie!  

Chelseabun - Hang in there.  I've had three 2ww and they've all been different.  I think AF symptoms can also be similar to early pregnancy symtoms so try not to think about it too much.  It's hard I know!!  Try and find a distraction and stay positive.

I tested again yesterday with a first response test and it still came out a strong positive.  With the Clearblue test the line was slightly feinter.  Looking forward to Friday.  However, I have absolutely no symptoms which is making it hard.

Soulcyster


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

For Fingersarecrossed! AF dance just for you   

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]           [/move]

Rachel x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the AF dance Jules and Rachel - not sure who has the edge there!!! Nice cramps this morning so maybe the dances are working already!!

Gilly - good luck today    

Soulcyster - sounds like a nice strong BFP there 

Morning other lovely ladies  

*Update - those dances worked - thanks guys*


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I am officially PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  After a tense night, ET was 7.30 this morning. It was amazing seeing it on the screen.  Our little embie is a 2 cell, grade 2-3.  I know this isn't "the best", but Mr Riddle said it was a nice one.  Just for today, I am allowing myself to feel excited!!!!  I feel so blessed to have got this far, the closest I have ever been to being pg.  

Debs, hope your little 'un is hanging in there.  Feb 6th draws ever closer....   

Myra, Jules and Tanya, thanks for your positive vibes last night, I'm sure they helped!  

Soulcyster, all sounds great with you!  What fantastic news!!

Fingers, glad those (impressive) dances did the trick for your AF.  It doesn't seem right being excited about it after years of wishing it not to come, but then this tx lark turns everything upside down, doesn't it!

Bali, it was great sharing our news with you this morning hun!  

Thanks again to everyone for your wonderful support in helping to get me this far.  I know there's still a long way to go, but just to have got a real life embie back inside me.... I really can't believe it!!!!

Lots of love, Gilly xxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Gilly - congrats on being PUPO!  That is fantastic news.  I know exactly how you were feeling last night, but at least that is behind you now and make sure you stay positive for your little one and look forward now to your little one snuggling in   .

Fingers -        .  Hope AF isn't far away now.  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Gilly congrats on being PUPO      snuggle in little one   

Fingers I see there is no point me doing a dance now! I'm glad the witch came 

Hi Myra How are you doing? xx 

Soulcyster I hope Fri comes quickly for you  

I'm getting excited back to Woking tomorrow IT feels like ages since I have last been there! Thanks for all the well wishes 

Hi all the Woking ladies past and present xx

Tanya

Tanya


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

A quickie me post, had scan today and EC back on track for Friday, so wish me luck girls.  Got 14 follies, 10 of which look promising, womb lining 13.1mm, so all ready to go again and feeling very excited .

Gilly, well done on being PUPO Hun, hope that little embie snuggles on in    

Fingers, glad the old witch finally turned up  

Tanya, good luck tomorrow    

Chelsea hang on in there Hun, good luck for 6th    , lots of sticky vibes

Myra great to hear from you, as you'll always be a Woking girl  

Hi to everyone else, love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow tanya - pop on and let us know how it goes....   


Gilly - congrats on being PUPO...lots of      for your embie...

Bali - glad EC is back on track for Friday .. what time are you triggering tonight?

Am off to my bed now - nighty night all


----------



## Ninamin (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear All

Anyone starting IVF in February?  I am starting my second attempt after last IVF failed.  I read a lot on FF message board to help get me through my first one and thought I would join in this time as FF is great and so helpful.  I have just had a post linking me to Woking Nuffield where I am due to start treatment next month.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Ninamin - I'm sure there will be a few ladies cycling in Feb so you'll have some cycle buddies to help you along. We're a great bunch   and give each other lots of support  

Woohoo Gilly - well done on being PUPO                       

Bali - have you done your trigger shot if EC is on Friday - what a difference a couple of days make - and well done on keeping up the drinking - water and milk of course  . I'm having a glass of wine for you all tonight   Had a stressful day at work so have fallen off the wagon AGAIN   (Note to self - must be more disciplined   )

Fingers - think Rachel may have got the edge - I don't know how to make things dance across the screen - but I was first   Glad the   turned up. I'm about all done now - ready for DH to return from his Mum's   Back to unprotected loving   - woohoo   He'll think all his Birthdays have come at once  

Tanya - good luck tomorrow hun - will they give you your Tx plan? Hope so and then you'll know you're off and running again        

Chelsea and Wildcats - hope you're not going too                  

Soulcyster - almost Friday                Yep all my 2ww have been different so haven't got a clue what is positive or not. 

Angie - are you working too hard again? Any more thoughts on changing career? We must try and organise a get together? anyone else up for it?       

Myra and AliPali - hhhhheeeeelllllllllllloooooo  

Crazychick - how you doing? Have you booked a follow up meeting yet? I haven't - but I will do it as we need to know if there is anything we can do different  

Had my physio this morning at 8am   Physio man is still gorgeous   Had a lot of "soft tissue massage"   Got more exercises to do   Next assessment in 12 days time  

On that note - think I'll go off to dreamland   

      to everyone

Love Jules x


----------



## Ninamin (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear Jules

Thanks for the message 

Ninamin


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of personals  

Hey Jules - trying to keep my chin up but struggling - thanks for thinking of me 
We have a follow up appointment on wed 6th Feb. Just after EC we were told that there didn't appear to be any male factor issues   so we may be able to conceive naturally.
i am not getting any younger but may leave it 3 months until we try again.

I am sad i couldn't look after the embies and wonder if the problem is with me? Do WN suggest having a hyteropscopy ( sp) usually or is that a little drastic at this early stage? I am still hoping that the result is on the toss of a coin or in the hands of the gods, so may be we might be 2nd time lucky? but i have one of those horrible gut instincts...........


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girlie's

Well did my trigger injection at 9.30, so I'll go down at 9.30 on Friday morning, so all stems ahead.  I forgot how much that trigger injection hurt, my leg feels like someones punched it today , but never mind, I'll do just about anything these days.  Having IVF has defiantly made me less squeamish about things.  So going to have a restfull day today ready for Friday.

Gilly hope your thinking happy thoughts and hope your little embie is snuggling in nicely        

Jules glad the physio is going well, I'm always up for a meet up, was really nice putting faces to names last year, and i feel i know you all a bit better now 

Crazychick, thinking of you hun , hope you get some answers on 6th Feb 

Ninamin, Welcome to the thread, and good luck for the oncoming treatment.  Its good that you've taken the plunge and posted.  I think thats the hardest sometimes, but you've done it  .  Did you have your first cycle at Woking as well?  What did you have treatment wise?   

Tanya, good luck for today   

Souli, hope your hanging in there    

Fingers hope your OK hun?

Chelsea        

Hi to everyoneelse, Angie, Ali, Gill, Hatster, Emma, Myra, Elly and everyone else 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all 

As is the norm lately, I'm running late for work,   so just a quicky...

*Jules*....Yep I AM working to hard/to much, I have thought abt changing jobs, but we have a big announcement at work in early Feb that may mean redundancies, so I wanted to hold out. Also if our next (last) attempt at tx fails, we want to start adoption, and as I would leave work totally if we were accepted, it benefits us for me to stay where I am at the mo' It looks good too when they start the investigations as I've been there 8years (my boss would be a really good character reference too).
On a seperate note, YEP!!..I'm up for a meet-up sometime, that would be lovely  
Hope yr ok hun 

Hi to everyone else, must dash, but will try to catch up with personals on my days off nx week.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

JUles I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time   you still seem so bright and bubbly..bless you   when will you go again? 

crazychick - I'm sorry too that this time wasn't yours.. But that's great news regarding your dh's sperm. I had 1 ivf and 1 icsi cause dp's sperm took a turn for the worse (these things do happen) but then on the last go ..I didn't respond as well as before and only had a couple of follies so we did iui. ANd amazingly it worked .. its a much cheaper option, less invasive and if your dp's sperm is good can only be a good thing. I did exactly the same.. started thinking about the quality of my eggs too, but at the follow up you can ask about that, but I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest. There's a great list of things to ask on the icsi thread. good luck and have a think about iui too.

Bali just wanted to wish you all the best with your eggy collection and hope the harvest is a good'un    shall pop by to see how you're doing 

Debs (chelsea bun) keep them positive thoughts going .. we're all routing for you   

soulcyster great news on your BFP! well done.. hope the test is still + ... I think I did at least 7 tests just to keep confirming it to myself and dp.. he was as bad as me!

Good luck to all who are PUPO too    .. the woking BFP thread is starting to look a little bare.. so comon..ladies!! you can do it!

Hi to all you ladies Kerry, Gilly, ninamin, Tanya, Angie, Ali, Gill, Hatster, Emma, Myra, Elly and everyone else 

I'm finally on mat leave its soooooo lovely and have spent the last two days or is it three   doing absolutely nothing   mostly laying on the bed, reading catalogues   and snoozing! Bubs is doing great and she's really active now, which is comforting .. I never forget how hard it is and (sad as it seems  ) have a wee cry about how lucky I am from time to time as I really had startd to think it would never happen. But they DO! and I'm routing for all of you.    


alisha x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quickie to say good luck to Bali for EC tomorrow - sending you lots of          Rest up afterwards and let DH take care of you  

Hello everyone hope you're all doing ok       

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - good luck for EC tomorrow honey, I'm not there till 1350 for b/line so you'll prob have gone by then.


Alisha - lucky you on mat leave already!! Make the most of the "you" time, there'll be very little of it for the next 18 years or so     Thanks for the pep talk, these things DO happen and we are all going to be lucky this year ( how's that for PMA!!)

I'm up for a meet depending on where and when... 

Am slightly nervous about b/line tomorrow, as you know AF arrived so hopefully all will be well, I think I am just getting my knickers in a twist because I know more about tx now!! Does that make me sound a bit     (nobody is meant to answer yes btw!!)

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK....


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - good luck for baseline scan         and moving on to stimms   

Echo what you said about Alisha's pep talk - we're all going have PMA this year         

Only 2 more sleeps before DH is back   Can't sleep properly when he's away  

Night night all  

Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just want to say...

*Bali*... Good luck for EC today hun xx 

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Afternoon ladies, 

B/line good - lining 4.1 and due to start stabbing tomorrow night... will catch up with you all later


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great news Fingers, that's the first milestone ticked off  

Bali, thinking of you and hope you're resting up this afternoon  

Soulcyster, it's Friday!!!  Hope it's all official and you have a grin from ear to ear? xx

Crazychick, thinking of you hun, hope you're coping 

Lots of love to everyone else.  As for me, I've spent the morning in bed and the afternoon on the sofa   Just giving my embie a chance to snuggle down without too much rushing around.  Well, without any rushing around really!  DP brought me home some LOVE HEARTS at lunchtime, bless him! (Promise my real lunch was more nutritious).  

Gilly xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick one as I'm off out to a body shop party 

Bali I hope it all went well today     
And you aren't too sore 

Fingers I'm glad the Baseling went well good luck for stabbing tomorrow

As for me I will be waiting for the witch to show in about two weeks then waiting till day 21 then I be off and running on FET  

Hope you all have a good weekend  

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

evening Ladies!!

Gilly - bless your DH - love heart sweets - I used to love them!!

Tanya - glad your appt went OK and that you will off and running again very soon     

Bali - hope all went well today     

Soulcyster - hope the official test date brought the confirmation of your BFP

Jules - enjoy your weekend with Dh when he gets home  

Going to post updated list shortly....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April
Julesx
Crazychick
Angie - starting again in August
Tanya - starting FET mid Feb
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Ali Pali - starting again soon
Minow
Sjx - starting again April/May
Charlie1 - initial consultation 30th Jan
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Angel1980

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*Stimming*  
Bali - EC due 1Feb/ET 4Feb? 
jb_kwanj - EC due 13Feb?
Fingers - start stimms 2Feb - EC 15Feb?

*PUPO*     
Chelseabun - testing 6th Feb
Wildcats - testing 3rd Feb
Gilly93 - testing 13th Feb
Emma - testing 11th Feb?

*Congratulations* 
Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - hope all went well   

Soulcyster - hope everything is confirmed   

Tanya - woohoo - kind of off and running   

Fingers - woohoo to you too for moving to stimms   

I've been out with the girls in London tonight and I'm a bit tiddly   Got DH back around lunchtime - can't wait  

Must get back on the wagon tomorrow - Lent is coming up and I know I'm not Catholic but I've decided I'm giving up chocolate, crisps, alcohol and sugar in tea   How long to Easter Sunday  

Chat soon.

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Just a quick me post as i can't sleep in anticipation for the call this morning.  Yesterday went well and we harvested 12 mature eggs and 2 smaller ones, so now just waiting for the call.  Feeling a little sore but otherwise fine .

I'll let you know the update later, sorry no personals Bali xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Bali - Well done on getting so many eggs!  I hope it's good news this morning.  I'm sure you'll get a good load of embies!

The test still came out strong yesterday - so it's a BFP!!!  However, I've had a BFP before and then lost it a couple weeks later so I'm still being cautious.  I have a viability scan on 19th Feb.

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Well done Bali - good luck with the call         

WOOHOO Soulcyster - it's a   Mega congratulations   

DH is about an hour away - better go and get myself out of my pj's   and make myself presentable  

Love Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to send Wildcat a huge  Thinking of you hun....


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Elly and Chris    So sorry it wasn't to be this time  Thinking of you  Sending you lots of         and for your dream to come true in the US. 

Jules x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr&Mrs Wildcat I'm sorry it wasn't successful  

Soulcyster That is great news congratulations hun 

Bali I'm glad your not too sore, how did the call go I hope it all went well   

Jules Glad you had a good night in London. I am giving up chocolate for lent so I'm going to get my fill in the next few days  

Fingers thanks for the update. Hows the stimming going?

Debs Hope you are doing ok in the tww  

Tanya xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris.....i am so sorry    you are both in my thoughts always 
Wishing you all the best in the USA


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tanya...how was your body shop party....i havent been to one in ages, its always great if you get picked for a makeover.
Soulcycster......great news on your BFP.....come on girls....we need some more   
Bali.......hope the call went well...dont keep us in suspense tooooo long   
Fingers.......stimms already, hows it all going??
Gilly and Chelsea bun...hope your not going too mad girls.....not too long to go   
Emma...congrats on having 2 fab blasts on board, put those feet up and have a french fancy or 2   
Jules...sounds like you had a good night, good luck with Lent.....i would only be able to last a day although i have been very good and am trying to losse some of that Xmas weight......she says sipping on a large glass of wine   
Tanya.......bet your excited, not long to go   
Hope all is well with everyone else......Myra and Gill xxxxx to you both
No news to report from me.....blood test in 2 weeks for thyroid levels. Just hoping and praying it will be good news
Happy damn Sunday
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - sorry to read your news   .  

Its all over for me as well.  The   arrived in full force today  .  My time to move on from WN has arrived and I wish you all every success in the future and hope that all your dreams come true.

Take care
Debs 
xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Debs - I'm so sorry to hear your news    Thinking of you and DH    Words are not enough to take away the pain   Take care of each other   

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear 2 lots of sad news today. Thinking of you Wildcats and Debs     

Bali - how did your call go?    

Soulcyster - good luck with your scan when it comes round    

Ali - good luck for your thyroid levels test. Hope it it s good news for you     

Emma- well done on having 2 blasts on board - keep us updated    

Jules x - hope you and DH had a nice reunion  

As for me 1st stimms injection went well - although I've felt really sick all day today - not sure if the jab or something else!! I've decided I'm not giving anything up for Lent this year!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm just popping in to rescue us from moving to page 2!! 

...just a few personals.....and sorry for those I've missed, I have to be quite quick. On that note too, I hope I haven't mixed anyone up!!!! HUGE apologies if I have!! x

*Chelsea Bun and Crazychick*...I'm so so very sorry to hear it was a BFN for you both this time  I hope you are both ok and coping as best you can. It's so horrid, I know 
Debs...although I had no choice with my last go (as it was my NHS one and couldn't do it at WN), we have also decided to move from WN for our next and last go and will be staying at HH. I can't fault WN at all, but I think HH suits us better for many reasons. I think you know when the time has come to move to a different hospital don't you. I hope you both reach your dreams in 2008 whichever route you choose to take. x 

*Elly and Chris*....more  for you. You know I'm thinking of you both lots  x

*Fingers*...Thanks for the updated list hun, I'm finding it hard to catch up lately, so it really helps  x

*Monkey*...Hi, how are you? Not long 'till April now!! I hope 2008 is your year x 

*Gilly*...I hope you are doing ok and the 2ww isn't driving you nuts!!  x

*Ali*....Lots of luck for your blood tests if I don't get to say again b4 you have them. I'm currently having a few too atm to check for various things before our next and last tx. I hope it all works out well for you  x

*Bali*.....14eggs!! That's brilliant hunny!! I'm so hoping 'no news is good news' and your call went well?  x

*Soulcyster*....I can't remember if I've congratulated you or not yet  I think I did in another post, but just incase I didn't...HUGE congratulations hun  That's wonderful news x 

*Jules*...more  for you hun xx You are good giving up so much for lent! What discipline! 

Hi to everyone else 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Debs and Wildcats, I am thinking of you both  . Jules is so right, words aren't good enough. xxx

Angie, wise words about the clinic choice. Gut instinct is so important.

Sorry I am in a bit of a mad hurry so just a general hello to all you other WN lovelies. It was my first day back at work today (I'm a teacher), and although I absolutely loved seeing all the kids again, I could totally do without the marking and preparation. Also, I wanted to put my hands over my tummy and protect my little embie from the shrieking noise from all the kids!! 8 more sleeps till test day. Kind of don't want to wish it away, at the moment no news is good news, and I feel calm and positive.

I have an update from Bali  for you all. She can't use the computer for a few days, so I am the good news messenger...

Of the 14 eggs, 12 were mature and 10 fertilised!!! Yes, that's double-figures!!! ET was this morning (day 3), and she has a 5 cell and a 6 cell on board. Fantastic news. She is now back home, "smiling from ear to ear and resting in bed, after being totally pampered."  Please send her some    as she so deserves them.

Gilly xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gilly - glad to hear you are feeling calm about everything       Thanks for letting us know about Bali - 10 embies - you go girl        

Hello all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Ninamin (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Bali for the welcome, sorry it has taken a few days to post and congraulations on your eggs x

I had my first cycle at Woking last April and it has taken dh and I this long to start another cycle starting dr on Valentines day!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - mega congrats on being PUPO - those embies sound perfect and are snuggling in as I type              

Gilly - wow only 8 more sleeps               

Chelseabun and Wildcats     Debs have you decided what you are going to do next? Be strong   Wildcats - keep us posted on your Tx in the US       

Angie - thought you would stay at HH - they did look after you so well        

AliPali - know what you mean about having 'a nice cool glass of wine'   Good luck with the bloods  

Emma - if you ARE lurking - fabulous news that you are PUPO. DH and I have got everything crossed between us              

Fingers - how are the stimms going - good luck for first progress scan        

Monkey - how is au naturel   got everything crossed for you too        

Hello Crazychick, Myra, Soulcyster, Daisy, Minow, Tanya, jb, SJx, Charlie, Angel. Ninamin and all WN lovelies    

We're also trying au naturel           DH thinks all his Birthdays have come at once ooohhhh eeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

Ta ta for now,

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

quick congrats to bali..well done hun    looking forward to your good news  

gilly.. your test day is my birthday and I only do good news   so will expect more celebrations   

ali good luck with your bloods

debs best of luck moving on hun  

kerry well done for moving swiftly on to stimms.. not long now till eggie collection.. keep the belly warm too   

jules good luck for trying naturel its happened to a couple of wokie ladies now   

hello to all you wokies


----------



## jb_kwanj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I just had my first scan after the Stimulation. Scan reveled that I have 21 follies. they did blood test to check estrogen level and found it is 12900.. Which is very high. I was on 150 imu menupur and I was told to reduce the level to 37 imu.

I am scared and praying that my estrogen drops and my IVF goes normally after lowering the menupur..

Anyone else had similar issue?
I have my another scan tomorrow..

Hope it turns out to be good tomorrow. 

good luck to everyone.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bali*....That's brilliant news hun!!!   (and Gilly, thanks for the update  )
Congratulations on being PUPO hun and lots and lots of luck 

Love Angie xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Debs I'm so sorry hun I was really hoping it would work  take care and lets us know where you go to next  

Bali Well done on being PUPO I hope you got to freeze the other 8  

Gilly I hope you are doing well?  

Fingers I hope that you are feeling better and that it is not the stimms causing it 

Ali The body shop party was a giggle and I ordered some nice stuff, can't wait to get it  Hope it does come back with good news from your tests  

Jb_kwanj I hope the scan goes ok tomorrow  

Ninamin good luck starting DR on the 14th  

Jules       

Well I'm truly stuffed now from lots of pancakes     Hope you all had lovely pancakes 

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies

jb_kwanj - sorry to hear about your oestrogen levels, hope that by dropping the dose they can "coast" you nicely. Sorry can't offer any advice, I've taken a while to stimm on previous attepmts. Good luck with the scan tomorrow      

Emma - if you're reading...WOW, how many blasts   Really hope they are snuggling in as I type    

Ninamin - good luck with your next cycle     

Tanya - glad you had fun at body shop party. Am still feeling pukey, although I won't give a monkeys if I get my BFP!!! Already feeling like a clucky hen with a few eggs to lay and it's only Day 4 of stimms!!  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing OK. Love to you all


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just wrote the worlds longest email then it has gone   be back later just wanted this to show on page 1


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn my computer skills, sorry this will have to be shortened now 

Angie - thanks for your well wishes sorry to hear you are moving on but completely understand  

Bali - congrats for being PUPO  going crazy already  ?

Fingerscrossed - hope stimming is going ok   please can you add me to the calendar for May/June?

jb_kwanj  - hope your levels have gone down and everything is now going as planned  

soulcyster - thanks for all those emails and putting my mind to rest, it really has been great chatting to you 

jules - have you hd your follow up yet? Hope you are ok  

tanyaK - hope you enjoyed your party  

Chelsea bun and wildcat - i am so sorry, it has only been 2 weeks since our BFN so i know how you are feeling. Please let your emotions out, you will then slowly start to feel better. No words anyone can say will make you feel better but i just wanted to give you a massive   to say i am sorry

Ninamin - i hope this cycle is more positive, good luck with the DR  

Emma and Gilly93 - hope you are keeping sane and masses of   

Alipali - good luck with the bloods soon  

Alisha  

I hope i haven't missed anyone out

We ll i thought it was CD9 but started red blood today and temps have dropped? But then i am using a saliva ovulation kit from Oz MAYBE BABY its fascinating and is telling me to get jiggy soon  
Is this why quite a few ladies get pregnant after a failed cycle as they have no idea what their cycles are doing and we cannot obsess so relax more?  
Its great to get some practice in anyway as we are free from drugs for 2 months and TTC naturally  till our next treatment beginning of May/June time.
We have been told that nothing is wrong with either of us 

Had our follow up today and Mr C basically said we had been unlucky as embies were fine, just didn't implant. But will up meds next time and try and do half ICSI half IVF swimmers allowing  

So onto round two with no further tests. We have decided that if this one does not work out we will go to the ARGC in London to get poked and prodded some more and remortgage to be able to afford it  

I just have this gut feeling that there is something else up but i cant put my finger on it  

loads of love to you all and whilst in limbo land i will try and pop on a little more than once every 2 weeks.

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Crazychick, I've updated you and will post list later in week. Glad your appt went well with Mr C.

Jb_kwanj - how did your scan go today?

Am still feeling icky on the Gonal F but had a laugh with it this evening. I was preparing to do my jab and my cat Stan was watching from across the room. All of a sudden, in a flash of fur, my Gonal F is knocked out of my hand and across the room!! Stan loves playing with pens and I reckon he thought to himself that's a nice big pen, I'll have that!! He swiped his paw right across the needle so had to change the needle. Luckily I hadn't pulled the end out so no drugs were lost, otherwise my male cat might have been growing some follies of his own   either that or been shot for causing me to lose expensive drugs!! I don't think I'll be doing my jabs with him in the room again   Blooming animals!! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK....


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me................

       to the PUPO ladies        

Fingers - naughty cat   Tell him he'll be on the cheapest supermarkets own brand of cat food if he so much as looks at another syringe  

CC - got to have my FSH blood test as it's now out of date then we are having a follow up with Mr R at the end of March. We're also trying au naturel   Know what you mean about being drug free for a couple of months   DH is well impressed  

We've actually just booked our summer holidays - 2 weeks wind surfing in Greece again at the end of June - that must mean I'm going to get pregnant         and I can just read books while DH goes out in force 6/7 winds   I can dream  

Ok ladies - if you don't already know   EURO MILLIONS is £95 million this Friday - GET YOUR NUMBERS ON!!!!!!!!!!!! My work have asked me to put a syndicate together - YOU HAVE TO BE IN IT TO WIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 to all the WN lovelies  

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good morning girls 

Sorry not been on but couldn't use the computer for a few days, poor timing a know .  Well thank you all for the positive words and a big thankyou to Gilly for posting our news.  I have completely rested for three days, and DH has been wonderful.  As Gilly said we have a 5 & 6 cell on board.  Unfortunately the other 8 Werent;t suitable for freezing , so no snow babies this time, we were just glad to have the two on Monday .  I've got a couple of weeks off work, so will continue to rest and think positive thoughts.      

Debs & Elly  , I'm so completely gutted for you, but hang in there 

Jules, your holiday sounds lovely , just what you both need.

Fingers, your cats sound gorgeous , hope your feeling better, whens EC booked for?

Souli, hope your still smiling, heaps of         for you.

Crazychick, Glad your followup went well, sounds very reassuring to me, it what they said to us 

jb_k how did your scan go?

Ali, hope those bloods come back soon so you can get going again  

Emma, Hows it going?       

Gilly, hows being back at work?  I guess at least it takes your mind off the wait ,        

Heres some special                for us all 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello Woking ladies 

Don't know if anyone will remember me but I've been a Woking lady for a couple of years and used to post here quite a lot  Glad to see so many of the girls I remember are now parents, but sorry to see a few names I recognise still going through treatment  

I was wondering if any of you have had blastocyst transfer at Woking. I know they are not very keen on it, and I've never really got to the bottom of why that is.

I want to take the advice of the embryologists, but I can't help wondering if I should push for what I want next time round.

Lots of luck to you all


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hope - I read your signature and was interested to see that your situation is very similar to ours!  I don't know what Woking's policy is on blastocycsts.  I had my fresh cycle at ARGC and if you produce a lot of eggs they take your embies to blastocyst stage so they can select the best embies.  I got 18 eggs and nine made it to blastocyst stage.  Perhaps it's something you could ask at your next consultation.  However, I have know people to get pregnant with day two and three embies too.  

Crazychick - Glad your appointment went well.  Apparently IVF can make you more fertile so you never know!!  

Soulcyster


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

soulcyster - how weird that you've been through the same thing! I hope your DH is keeping well 

We have had long discussions with Mr C about this, and more recently with the embryologist. They seem to have such a negative "if we have no other choice" attitude. Just weird because so many other clinics now do it as standard.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Apologies in advance, bit of a me post as that's all I've time for this morning!! Had 1st progress scan with 20 (!) follies between 8 and 11mm. That's double what I've had on the Menopur!!   Of course they've done a blood test and I'll prob have to drop dosage from 300iu... pleased with amount of follies but hoping that I don't get any more as feel like a clucky hen already and a week to go b4 EC!! 

Anyway catch up with you all later, lots of love xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - long time no post I know - have been far too busy at work  

Congrats to Bali and Gilly on being PUPO -   

And Fingers that's great news about your first scan - not long to go now   

Hello everyone else - hope you are all doing ok

xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the   .  Its been one hell of a tough week, but somehow you find the strength to carry on.

Bali and Gilly -    .  Will keep my eyes open for your BFPs.

Monkey - hi there.  Thanks for the PM.  

Fingers - fab news on the embies, you are going to have a great crop there!

Jules - I have decided that it is time to give the ARGC a whirl.  Got to have a fresh approach and hopefully they will do something a bit different which will change my luck.  We are also hoping to go to Hawaii in April for 3 weeks, but just need to try and book the time off now.  We have decided that we have had such a [email protected]@p year that we deserve a nice holiday and time away from the whole IF thing.

Hello to everyone else and I will lurk from time to time to check that you are all getting your well deserved BFPs.

I'm off to buy a Euromillions ticket - so thanks for the heads up on that one Jules.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Hope  

Popping on as I can answer your question  
I had a long conversation last year with Mr Riddle about blastocysts and he said that they don't do it because they feel there is not enough evidence that it is more beneficial than a 2/3 day transfer. Their policy is that the embies are best off where they are supposed to be ie in the womb rather than in an incubator in a lab. And also you need a lot of embryos (15+) in order to even consider blasts as you lose a lot along the way (so for me it was never an option anyway).
They do do it sometimes though.
Do you remember Luc? She had blasts and assisted hatching at her 5th attempt and got pregnant  
I think that was under Mr C but not sure  
Hope this helps!

Hello to all you other lovely Woking ladies and lots and lots of   and


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Nibbles - lovely to see you  

My nagging feeling is that my embryos maybe don't like being in my womb when by rights they should be in my fallopian tubes  To be honest, I just want to try something different and see what happens.

So pleased things worked out for Luc! It gives me hope that we'll all get there in the end


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I have been asked by Jules to come over and announce my long awaited BFP  

Yes,  are first fresh at ARGC and Mr T has given me the best gift ever    i know were ealy days but after having 4 negatives after my 1st BFP nearly 18mths ago its a huge    i tested 5 days early on wednesday (official test date is tuesday)   and have been getting strong lines ever since     I went to see an ARGC mum yesterday and her new baby and she laughed at my tests and said they are stronger than her official test date tests    so there you go i have reached my 1st goal and there is a long way to go yet  

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment and i wish you all the success you deserve   

Love Emmaxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma

Thats wonderful news hun  Huge congratulations!
Hoping you have a happy, healthy and worry free 9 months 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - already said but  congratulations to you and DH          Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy    

So did anyone of you win the Euromillions?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Euro Millions winner - NOT!!!!!! I had 22 colleagues with a line each plus my 5 lucky dips and we won NOTHING!!!! Closest we got was 2 numbers on one line and the 2 star numbers on another line. Oh well - back to normal Lotto tonight  

Emma - still so thrilled for you   

Hope you're all having a fab weekend  

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Emma that is brilliant news well done to you both and lots of luck for the future             

Debs Best of luck Hun and I hope you get the same result as Emma  

Fingers I hope it is all going well

Jules Maybe next week hey, or tonight you may win the lottery if you have done it? Good luck


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm at work and doing a naughty post, so no time for personals, but just want to say...

*Emma*....OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! HUGE, MASSIVE congratulations hun!! That's wonderful news!!!       I am so thrilled for you!!! xx

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

everybody!

First of all, big   to those of you with good news,   for those who are having a tough time.  At least we're all in it together! 

I've got my first consultation at WN with Mr. R on Wednesday, so I thought I'd join this thread.  

 all round, 

Love SBF xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma hun

I know I've already said this the other day but wanted to say another huge CONGRATULATIONS !! So pleased for you























Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

HI to all the wokies, I do check on here to see how everyone is getting on

woo hoo emma I am sooooo chuffed for you, congratulations to you both

strawbs xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one as I've got loads to do before travelling up North (again) - hopefully my Dad will finally have his op on Tuesday  

Bali - how's the 2ww going? - keeping everything crossed that I'll be reading good news on my return               

Gilly - hope you are ok too? Good luck                

Fingers - how are the stimms? I'll be back before you have EC        

ChelseaBun - good luck at ARGC - when will you be able to start? Keep in touch          

Hello Strawbs - good to hear from you and all is well with you   

Smallbutfiesty - welcome to the mad house and good luck with your consultation        

Nibbles - thanks for the info for Hopespringeternal - I'm thinking of asking MR R about blasts. The more info I get - the better. Emma had expanded blasts transferred (not sure what they mean by expanded - must email her).

Soulcyster - is your scan tomorrow or next week?        

AliPali - hope the bloods came back ok and we can be cycle buddies        

CrazyChick - how you doing hun?   Probably the same as me - just getting on with things        

jb_k - how you doing?        

Ninamin - how are the d/regs going? Hope you're not suffering too much        

Wildcat - hope your plans for the US are coming along?        

Myra, Angie, Monkey, Tanya - hope you are all well and preparing yourselves - got everything crossed for you        

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone - soz if I have  

Back online - hopefully at the weekend when I get back. It's DH's 40th Birthday on the 17th so we're off to a nice hotel for a couple of nights. 

Have a good week,

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one this morning, will catch up tonight and post an update list.

2nd progress scan went OK, lining thickening up nicely from 7.7 on Fri to 13.5 today   , 24 follies from 10 - 17mm they didn't seem to concerned though as I've dropped dose. Awaiting call to see if I carry on with 150iu. Looks like we are on track for EC Fri       

Catch up with you later


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just had a call from my Dad - bl**dy op has been cancelled AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Consultant off sick   At least this time we've had some notice and I didn't make the 280 mile journey up there  

Well - I can have a day at home as I worked yesterday to make up some time and not take too much annual leave. Got my physio at 1pm so that's something to look forward too   Plus I can find a nice hotel for DH's Birthday  

Catch up soon,

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow - well done fingers - excellent lining and follie sizes  Oh an updated list will be fab. I have follow up with Mr R on 26th March and hope to start beginning of April.

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - your poor dad - still as you said at least you didn't make the journey and you can see your goodlooking physio   .. will update you on list for later... I'm quite chuffed with follies/lining, let's hope they continue to behave


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Help ladies any advice, i am pulling towards Woking but................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128805.0

Hi Jules - plodding along but struggling with the decision above


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news Fingers on your scan - not long now   

How are our PUPO ladies doing? sending both Bali and Gilly loads of   

Crazychick - sorry you are having a tough time deciding where to go next. WN have told me in the past that for lots of people the 2nd cycle is much more successful than the 1st, I think because they know more about how you are going to react to the drugs etc. As you will see from my ticker our 2nd cycle was a BFP after a BFN first time around. Although I am now back to the beginnning that was not down to the IVF - I had never managed a BFP before so dh and I see that as something positive at least. We have decided one more ivf at WN then we will go down the ARGC route

Jules - sorry to hear about your dad's op but hope you find a lovely hotel to stay in. I love organising weekends away, in fact any kind of holiday

Welcome smallbutfeisty

and congrats again to Emma - fantastic news   

Hello everyone else

not much to report on me - we finally have our follow up (at NHS hospital, re the little one we lost) on March 14th - looking forward to getting that over and done with and hope they don't tell us anything too terrible. Feeling almost back to normal and looking forward to getting started again in April -  I know but I am trying to feel positive for the future   

xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for your welcomes - much appreciated! 

So sorry for your loss, Monkey2008 - try to keep the positive thoughts going. 

Well done on the follies, fingers - I'll be thinking of you on Friday! 

Hope your dad's op comes round soon Jules. 

 to everyone, 

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
Chelseabun 
Wildcats - going to the USA
Smallbutfiesty - 1st appt with WN 13Feb
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - initial consultation 30th Jan
Tanya - starting FET mid Feb
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starting again May/June
Angie - starting again in August
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*Stimming*  
jb_kwanj - EC due 13Feb?
Fingers - EC 15Feb?

*PUPO*     

Gilly93 - testing 13th Feb
Bali - testing 18th Feb

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - scan 19th Feb
Emma - honorary member - pg at ARGC


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Let me know if any probs with list....

Gilly and Bali - not long now - how are you 2 girlies doing with the 2ww. Sending lots of        your way

jb_kwanj - hope stimming going OK - are you in for EC on wednesday?

smallbutfiesty - welcome to the board - have added you to the list - keep us updated on how you get on... 

Crazychick - understand your dilemma. For me the thought of trekking up to London every day is guaranteed to make it more stressful for me and whilst I am still waiting for the result I want, I feel that at least WN have learnt stuff about my reactions to things... it's a very personal choice honey 

Monkey - hope that your appt is as positive as it can be  

Jules - how was physio   Did you find a hotel for DH's b/day?

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Fingers Thanks for the update  Well done on the follies!!    Keep going hun  

Monkey I hope that the follow up goes as well as it can. Sending you lots of love     

Gilly and Bali I hope it is looking positive   

Jules I hope they arrange another date soon for your dad, the Devere hotels are lovely and you can get some great deals. We go to the one in Southampton every year for our wedding anniversary 

Crazychick What ever you choose will be the right choice for you xx

Welcome SBF and good luck 

Hi all the Woking ladies


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - physio man was as lovely as ever   had a right old flirt   Next appointment is Thursday 21st. Down side is that it will be crunch day in that we decide if I have to move to investigations by a consultant   Hope it doesn't come to that and lovely physio man does sort me out - so to speak 

Tanya - ta for the heads up on the Devere chain of hotels  Since my Dad's op was cancelled we may have 3 nights away for DH's Birthday and lots of   which will be the right time if my cycle has gone back to 35 days  

How's everyone's Lent going? I've failed on the no alcohol - social life gone mad this past week   - must get better again after DH's Birthday  

Night night all,

Love Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Fingerscrossed - sounds like it's going brillantly!  Well done!

Jules - Sorry to hear about your Dad's op

Crazychick - message me if you want to chat about clinics.

I had a scare on Saturday night.  I started bleeding and I was also having twinges in my left side.  Woking asked me to come in for a scan yesterday to rule out an ectopic.  I am only 5 + 3 weeks so they said they probably won't be able to see much.  However, there are two sacs.  One with a visible heartbeat and one with faint echoes!  I have another scan next Tuesday (my original date).

Soulcyster


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Soulcyster - I think i know your thoughts after our emails esp as you have got a positive from both clinics. I so hope you are ok, one visible heartbeat that is amazing, bring on the other......?   Good luck for next Tuesday 

TanyaK - thanks and  

fingersarecrossed - thank you for your opinion and you are right it is a fair old trek. I know loads of girls who have become pregnant at WN and my husband now wants to give it one last shot at WN so decision has been made  

Monkey2008 - yes one last shot at Woking for us as well i think in the hope that they have learnt about how my body responds to medicine. I was on the lowest dose 150 menopur and have been told that they will increase my meds. I start CD21 in April, likely to be end of April. 

Gilly93 and Bali    

Thanks to everyone that has responded to my question regarding ARGC or Woking. Those that failed at Woking and got a positive at ARGC will naturally say ARGC and i understand that but one last chance before we have all the tests at ARGC to find out why implantation is not happening. I think the saying is damn if you do damn if you don't. If i get pregnant at WN i would not have wasted £5,000 thats the only way to look at this currently.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all 

Not much time, hope you are all well  I just wanted to leave a quick msg.

*Crazychick*...I totally understand your dilema. We had our first 2 goes at WN (both ICSI). We then came around for our NHS attempt, and WN was not one of the hospitals we were allowed to chose, hense how we ended up at Holly House. We were dissapointed at the time when we were told this, but I suppose in that way I was lucky to then have experienced 2 different hospitals. 
We had a very tough decision this time (we are having our 4th and last go in Aug) as we favoured both hospitals for different aspects of the tx, so it was very hard to decide!
In the end we have chosen to go to HH as they just tend to be a bit more keen to push to blasts and are a bit more open to try different things alongside your tx such as steroids etc. I also think after 3 BFN's you pretty much know what you want and don't want to do with your last go and they are a bit more open (of course when they know you aren't a first timer) to letting you have a say in things you want. I can't and wont fault WN, their stats are brilliant, and I have seen many friends get their wonderful BFP's there , but for us being on the wrong side of the stats now, we just felt we needed a clinic that thinks a bit more 'outside the box'. Saying that, even this may still result in another BFN, but also then at least we will have tried twice in 2 different hospitals too.

Anyway hun, lots and lots of luck in making your decision  and lots an lots of luck with your next tx.  What ever you decide, I'll hopefully see you when we both reach the WN pregnancy thread  I'm gate crashing there anyway if I do get a BFP  as I'll always feel like a WN girl at heart 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah - Crazychick is staying at WN  

Soulcyster - what a scare   Glad WN called you and seeing 2 sacs - one with a HB and the other with a faint echo - good luck for next week. I remember Bendybird having a scare early on and her baby Luke was a healthy 10lbs baby  

Off to do my physio exercises before dinner - back later  

Love Jules x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks to all of you that spent time reading my dilemma and to those that personally emailed me with their thoughts  

I have taken everything into consideration and i just need to write them out so I can get my head round it  

We are going to try Woking again because

We have only failed once and the first time is always seen as a trial run
Embie quality fine and i responded to the drugs but no implantation so not a 'problem patient'  
They will up my meds next time to try and make more than 8 eggs
It is easier to get to and from Woking than London
Work is not messed around so much
It is about £4,000 cheaper by the time i have done all the necessary tests
Woking are still in the top 10 in the country and do have good results.
Strange to say but i felt 'at home' at WN

If this fails i will personally class myself as a 'problem patient' and we will refer ourselves to The ARGC
This is all a bit of a lottery and i would hate to spend all that money in London to get a BFN and to find out i have no obvious issues. So two hits then they are out but i have to have faith in Mr C as so many of our other friends have got pregnant there. 
At the moment my issues regarding immunes are in my head there is no evidence to support this.

My mum wanted us to go to The Argc as she knows a lady that failed 6 times and then went to the Argc where she got a BFP. I tried to explain that failing once does not place me in the same category or in the same position as her. Anyone that gets pregant at a clinic will tell you to go there its logical.

Off soapbox and happy with decision.

Again thanks to everyone

Much love 

CC x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all doing well in your cycles and I wish you all the luck in the world, lets hope that 2008 brings WN lots of bfps!

There are lots of newbies on here and I sincerely hope to see you all on the bfp thread soon.

Anyway, here is a BFP thread that I opened for Emma, please feel free to post away 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129009.0


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello 

I think I am tresspassing on your thread!!! 

HAve had one failed ICSI and looking to change clinics and was looking at WN as a possibility!! You seem to have all said very positive things about it in the last few pages and it seems like a good option.

Can anyone let me know if they are good at monitoring and adapting to individuals? Last place I went only scanned on certain days and very much made you fit in around their limited proceedures!!! Also it seems that WN have a long waiting list - 6months? - are they worth waiting for!!! 

I also looked at the ARG and was a  little scared by some of the reports about organisation/ appointments - do WN treat you well? Are they easy to get hold of/ return calls/ keep to appointment times etc...?

Sorry to bombard you all with questions-!! If anyone has a few spare minutes to share some of their experiences, I would love to hear from you!!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome buggie   

I can honestly say that although I'm just about to start my 4th fresh cycle at WN and that would normally induce negativity - I have been extremely happy with my treatment and all the staff at WN. The initial wait is long but once you have a start date - it's all systems go    They are all very friendly and the 3 consultants that I've seen - Mr Riddle, Mr Curtis and Mr Brooks are all approachable and put you at ease when you are in the most compromising of positions  

Hope to see you as a regular here very soon  

NVH - thanks for the link to Emma's BFP announcement   Your boys are gorgeous - hope you're doing ok!

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

as usual not much time to post at work. Looks like all go for Friday, good number of good size follies. Triggering at 10 tonight... 

Gilly -  waiting for news         

Catch up with you all later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - just rescuing us from page 2 and checking to see if Gilly has any news for us  

Buggie - welcome!! In terms of monitoring at WN, they are only open 5 days a week so there is an element of tailoring to fit their schedule - that said they must be doing something right as they have consistently been near the top of the league tables for years. As Jules said, the docs and nurses are all great...

Crazychick - glad you've made your decision lots of       

Soulcyster - wow possible twinnies!!! good luck for Tuesday...     

Angie  


Hope all you other ladies are doing OK


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I can hardly believe I am about to post this....

[fly]I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY!!!!!!!!![/fly]
At 3.30am this morning (couldn't wait any longer), we tested and it was a beautiful  Words can't describe..... 

Sorry to keep you on tenterhooks, but it's been a roller-coaster of a day, and I've only just got near the computer!

I have to confess, I haven't dared to post on here since Sunday, when we were extremely naughty and tested 3 days early. It was positive then, but we hardly dared to tempt fate by celebrating. Then tested Monday morning, Tuesday morning, and finally it was REAL this morning. What an amazing rollercoaster! I feel like I haven't slept for days 

I just want to say that DP and I feel so amazingly blessed and lucky to get a BFP on this first go. My heart goes out to everyone that's having a more difficult journey, you are all so brave.

Thank you for your amazing support. I won't say this site has kept me sane, but I've certainly enjoyed going loopy with you all!

I hope and pray you all get to experience the sheer joy I have felt today.

Gilly xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just knew it was your turn - well done honey. Many congratulations to you and DH....     wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo Gilly - it's a   Sooooooooooooo happy for you both   You have been good keeping it quiet  

Fingers - good luck for tomorrow         

Bali - hope you're not going too mad         

Got to dash - love to all,

Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gilly*....HUGE congratulations hun!!!                 
What wonderful news!!! 
Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months 

*Fingers*...Lots of luck for tomorrow hun 

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gilly - that's fantastic news - many congratulations on your BFP     
can't believe that you managed to keep it quiet for 3 days! Just goes to show that it does only take one.

Bali -hope you will be posting good news on here soon as well   

Fingers - good luck for tomorrow - I hope you get a bumper crop of lovely eggs -    - look forward to hearing how you get on

Soulcyster - sorry to hear about your scare but congrats on seeing that precious heartbeat - hope the bleeding has stopped now

Hi everyone else - Jules, did you find a nice hotel for dh's birthday? I haven't given up anything for lent this year - took the view that I have to make the most of all the naughty things before I give them up again for tx (caffeine, alcohol, chocolate etc - well won't give up chocolate even during tx!)


xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

hellooooo

I am miffed so I will keep this short. Last night a wrote a long mail & it's not posted.. so this is a trial
Good luck to everyone.  I  am currently having FET at the Woking Nuffield after IVF in 2006.

I will see if this posts & will be back. ps think they are fab 

Thinking of you all
Aneke xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping in to say CONGRATULATIONS to Gilly!

Deb


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Gilly Congratulations honey bun            , what fantastic news, heres to a happy further nine months   

Fingers, good luck for Friday, let hope you get a bumper crop of eggies    

Emma, congratulations, I've posted on your special BFP thread but well done again.

Jules, hows things

Thanks to everyone for all your well wishes, I've stayed away for a couple of days as i feel i am loosing the plot , this 2ww is a killer.  Well only 4 more sleeps til test day       

Welcome buggie and anekeuk and hi to everyone else

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi guys,
Big congrats to Soulcyster and Gilly on your   well done, hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months
Bali.....have got everything crossed for you  
Fingers....good luck today,hope you get lots of eggies  
NVH.....your boys are gorgeous, hope you are well 
Hi to all the newbies and all the oldies 
I am off with the flu, have only just got up and i am sitting in front off the TV watching Maury and using my new Macbook. its so lovely  
Happy Valentines
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies - thank you for your good wishes for tomorrow. Whilst feeling positive am also a touch nervous now!! Will try to get on and update you later tomorrow...

Bali - lots of       

Ali - hope you feel better soon  

Anekeuk - welcome to the madhouse!!


Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well - talk to you tomorrow


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Jules and fingerscrossed Thanks for your help - I have started to make an appointment at WN- but sounds like a long wait!!! In the meantime ... I will see what happens...
Gilly fab news - I can't even imagine how you are feeling      
You must be over the moon  Well done


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well guys, just a short message from me and sorry for lack of personals.  The old witch came last night in full glory so its the end of the road for us for this cycle   This is exactly what happened last time .  Feel completely crushed and empty.

Good luck to everyone cycling at the mo and for fingers   

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - so sorry to hear that the witch arrived, there's nothing I can say to make you feel better at the moment so will just send you lots of     

Thanks for everyones good wishes. I got 15 eggs, which I was slightly disappointed with having had 20+ follies, only 7 possibly 8 of these are mature enough for ICSI. However, this is more than last time so remaining positive. Now comes the most nerve wracking part for me after last time - waiting for the phone call tomorrow. I had the new lady Doc (who is lovely) do my EC and when she came to see me in the room afterwards I burst into tears   (built up tension I guess!) but she has bet me a fiver that I'll be having ET on Monday    I'll be more than happy to pay to up!! Keep sending those       vibes for fertilisation. I was hoping that the after effects of the anaethestic would hang around so I would sleep OK tonight but am bright eyed (if not bushy tailed) so it might be a sleepless night for me!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali...i am so sorry to hear your news,wish i could give you a big hug   
Fingers.....well done, i have all my fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow   
I am feeling a bit better today......although my throat is still sore.
Have a good weekend girls
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Kerry, well done hun  , have been thinking of you all day.  Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.  Lots of love xxx

Hi Ali - long time no 'speak'!  Hope you are on the mend now and good luck for your thyroid test x

Bali - we haven't spoken before but I'm so sorry to hear you news  .


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

hi everyone...just found this forum - started IVF at WN in Jan, had my 3rd scan but the follies are small....uppped the dose today...completely stressed out as will have to take injections for a few more days before EC.

Congrats Gilly. Sorry Bali...I am sure things will work out soon.

Good luck all.

Dolly.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, we have............................................... *5 EMBIES!!!*      After last time I can't even begin to tell you how over the moon we are!!! (Or how much of last night was spent staring into space!!). Please keep sending those positive vibes for my embies!! 
ET on Monday.......


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - I am devastated for you and unfortunately know exactly how you feel.  I was so hoping that you would get lucky this time.  Take care and hope you find the strength to carry on  .

Fingers - fab news on your embies.  Good luck for ET   on Monday and make sure you take that fiver with you to pay up!

Gilly - congrats again!

Hello to everyone else.

Debs
x


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Just popping in to say WELL DONE FINGERS!!!!  5 embies is fantastic, you'll have some lovely ones to choose from on Monday  .  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Bali, I can't find any words that sum up how I feel...      

Thank you all for your gorgeous congratulations messages.  It's half term for me now so a chance to let the news really sink in. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers......i am so happy for you, thats fantastic news,   i have a big   on my face. Good luck for Mon, sending your 5 embies lots of    vibes.
Welcome to more new Woking girls.....its so nice to see it busy on here again
Hope you all have a great weekend.........thanks for your get well messages.......feelin rough this morning so dont think i will be moving from the settee today. 
Love always
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello All,

Fingers: thats excellent....good luck with your ET.

Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you girls 
Ali, I have a big smile on my face too! Sorry you are still feeling rough - sending you lots of     

Am sending lots of dividing vibes to my fantastic 5 at the mo!!   Hubby has gone shopping, I told him that I need to have a big cream cake - orange if he can find it, to help my womb get ready for my embies on Monday!!   It'll keep him occupied for hours!! 

Dolly - welcome to the madhouse!! Don't worry about having EC delayed a few days, they just need to find the right dosage for you.. good luck..      

Chelseabun - I already put the fiver in an envelope for Dr Hall  

Gilly - how are you feeling?


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Lots and lots of huge congratulations, Gilly - you must be over the moon!  

So sorry, Bali,   to you. 

Good luck, fingers!

We had our first consultation at WN on Wednesday - we have to go back on Tues 26th (my birthday, BTW!) for counselling and an information session as we are hoping to egg-share.  

Best love to you all, 

SBF xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie to say....

*Bali*...I'm so so very sorry hun   I know what a struggle it is and how you must be feeling how very unfair it all is. I'm thinking of you hun xx 

*Fingers*....Huge congratulations on your 5 embies!!!   Lots and lots of luck for Monday  I hope they all do really well over the next couple of days xx

*Ali*...I hope you are all tucked up on the sofa and starting to feel a bit better  xx

Hi and welcome to all the new girls  lots and lots of luck to you all 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all having a good weekend 

As for me, I have the last of my tests next week (NK cell tests) and then it's just 5 months 'till our 4th and final attempt at ICSI in August  unless a shock-natural-miracle occurs before then, unlikely, but I'll never say never 

Catch you all later,

Love Angie xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news on your embies Fingers - and good luck for et tomorrow - this is going to be your time I can just tell    

Bali - I am so sorry  to read your news  

Ali - get well soon  

I'm off for a spa day today - can't wait! should be nice and relaxing....

Hi everyone else and have a good sunday

xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Just a quick message for fingers, fantastic news on your embies        , heaps of luck for tomorrow Love Bali xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

Dolly.. sweetie I so understand how you feel I only have 1 ovary & at every scan they kept saying that i would have to keep going.
Then on the Wednesday they said at my scan that they could only see a couple of large follies & maybe we should quit!! 
Well I said o.k but you all have to understand I am not doing this again..

So they kept me going until Friday WOW  I had 12.. so keep going don't give up   chill & hang in there.

Gosh I appreciate how painful uncomfortable it can be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel 

Thinking of you masses

Aneke xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck to Kerry for today honey                      

                       

Hello and love to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I AM PUPO       Am pleased to say that I had 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell transferred back this morning ( henceforth known as Mork and Mindy!!) So, so pleased to have got to this stage and will try to enjoy having my embies on board. Keep going with all your positive thoughts please!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Fingers, well done hun on being PUPO           , lots of sticky vibes coming your way, Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry for being dim, but what's PUPO? 

Anyway, it's obviously a good thing with all those dancing bananas, so congratulations, fingers!


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

That's brilliant Fingers!!!!!!  Well done!!!  Got my fingers and toes crossed for Mork and Mindy.  You just take it easy now. 

Gilly xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Fingers on being PUPO       Ihave a really good feeling that you will be posting some fab news in a couple of weeks. What r you gonna do with yourself??   
Emma....whens your scan, bet its twins    
Angie....good luck with your bloods, where are you having them done??   
Smallbutfeisty -- PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise  
Aneke...thats amazing to go from 2 to 12....good luck
Bali...have been thinking about you, when is your follow up   
Monkey.....how was your Spa day.....i could do with one of those  
Karen......hi how are you, what have you been up to, its lovely to see you on here   
Myra and Gill.......hope you guys are ok   
Angie.......good luck with No 4, i am sure all your dreams will be answered   
WEll i woke up with conjunctivitus this morning, YUCK, still feeling yucky......may have to book app with doctor.
Catch up soon
Ali xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Ali*...Sorry to hear you've got conjunctivitus, I had that a few times as a child and it's really miserable  I hope it clears up real soon.
In answer to your question, I had the blood clotting tests done at my GP's on the NHS and I'm having the NK cell tests at Holly House (or rather Essex & Herts Fertility Centre, as it's now called) on Friday. 
I'm hoping something shows up, as at least then our last go can be tailored with that in mind.

Anyway, just popping in and out,

Hope you're all well,

Luv Angie x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - I'm so sorry to hear your news     I hope you and DH find the strength to pick yourselves up and try again soon  

Fingers - That's fab news on your embies and that you are PUPO with Mork and Mindy         I'm so happy for you as you have had such a hard journey to get this far . Keeping everything crossed        Did DH manage to buy an orange cake and did you hand over your fiver  

AliPali - know what you are going through flu wise   We booked a lovely hotel in Cornwall for DH's 40th Birthday and got a 3 nights for 2 deal as it was out of season. So much for our weekend of   DH was asleep by 10.30 on the Friday night. Up early on the Saturday to go to the Eden Project and did the ice skating which neither of us have done for 25 years   DH fell over 3 times and I stayed upright the whole time   But by the Saturday evening I started getting a sore throat and ear ache. Woke on the Sunday of DH's Birthday and felt worse but couldn't let it spoil his Birthday so soldiered on all day. We had a lovely meal in the hotel on the night with champagne and the staff fussed over him which he loved   But by 11.30pm I was beginning to feel very rough and was sent to bed with a hot toddy   Slept most of the way home in the car and have pretty much slept since   haven't been able to eat since Sunday night as my throat is so sore and glands swollen that I can't swallow   Hope you managed to get to the docs to sort that conjunctivitis out  

I've only been on here 20 minutes and I'm warn out - off to sleep again - I'll catch up properly later and do personals 

Hello to everyone,

Love Jules x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I posted yesterday to say congrats to Fingers but my post doesn't seem to be here   so will post again

Congratulations Fingers on being PUPO - so pleased for you -     I just know that this cycle is going to end in a BFP for you   

Jules and Ali - sorry to hear that you are both not feeling well - make sure you both get well soon  

Bali - hope you and dh are feeling ok   - do you have a follow up booked at WN?

Angie - good luck for your tests 

Gilly - how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet and do you have your scan booked in? I think waiting for the scan is more nerve wracking than the 2ww so hope it goes very quickly for you 

Good luck for your appt smallbutfeisty - when are you hoping to start - maybe we will be cycle buddies!

Welcome buggie, DollyS and Anekeuk

Good to see you Karen - how are you? Are you going to be having tx again soon?

Spa day was lovely on Sunday - it was nice to be lazing around a pool inside when it was cold outside.... Felt like a mini-holiday. I can definitely recommend it to all those who don't particularly like winter. Just over a month now until my holiday - but only going to Yorkshire so I don't think we will get much   but will be nice to have a break

Have a good day all

xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Alloha

Monkey2008, we're hoping to start asap but I need FSH levels doing first, which is a bit of a problem as AF still hasn't turned up and I'm on CD40 (why is it that when you actually want her she stays away?!).  I've poas-ed, needless to say it was a BFN which wasn't really a surprise.  

I spoke the the nurse at WN today, who said to wait until I'm there next week and then they'll give me something to get things going.  Hopefully after all my faffing about we'll still be in synch - it would be so nice to have a cycle buddy! 

'Scuse the me-me-me post - gotta dash, but I'm keeping fingers crossed all round. 

Love SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd post a new list - if only for the pleasure of seeing my name in the PUPO bit!!

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again soon
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
Anekeuk
DollyS
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Smallbutfiesty - 1st appt with WN 13Feb
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - initial consultation 30th Jan
Tanya - starting FET mid Feb
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 14Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starting again May/June
Angie - starting again in August
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*Stimming*  
jb_kwanj

*PUPO*     
Fingers

*Congratulations* 
Soulcyster - scan 19th Feb
Emma - honorary member - pg at ARGC - scan? 
Gilly93 - scan 28th Feb

Anyone heard from jb_kwanj - wondering if she is PUPO yet?

Monkey - glad you enjoyed your spa day

Jules - no DH didn't get an orange cake but it was huge with choc and cream  
Didn't pay the fiver up as Dr Hall didn't do my ET. However, I make this promise to you all now. If I get a BFP, I'll double, no make that triple the fiver!!!           Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.

I think the cats are a bit put out by me being home on, they keep following me around and it doesn't matter which room I am in, they keep bringing me their toy carrot to play with!!

Angie - good luck with your tests on Friday - not sure whether to wish that they find raised levels or not, if they do then at least you might have your explanation, suffice to say I'll just wish you well whatever the outcome  

Ali - hope the gunky eye has cleared up - did you see the doc??

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well. Am already bored of daytime telly!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the updated list Fingers - it is so good to see you on there being PUPO        

Thankfully, I Sky+ so much stuff that the only chance of catching up is if I have a huge pile of ironing or I'm ill or I've just had EC - so no daytime TV for me   No what you mean - it was so bad 10 years ago when I had my appendix out - I started to cook for DH coming home from work and I hate cooking!!!! It sure did speed up my recovery - couldn't wait to get back to work   I'm now all caught up with the new series of ER  

Love Jules x


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello All,

Thanks Aneke but yesterday in the scan there were only 2 (18mm and 21mm) follies and all others were not mature enough, so in the evening I got a call that we have to abandon the cycle. 

I was really sad yesterday   but now I am fine and taking it positively that in the next cycle they will  have much better idea about the dosage. I was not at all aware/prepared that the cycle could be abandoned at this stage.

All the best to everyone and Congrats Fingers on being PUPO.  

Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Dolly        Bless you - I know how hard it is for a cycle to be abandoned at a late stage - like someone said to be it feels like you are running and then BANG you hit a brick wall. I too was totally unprepared for it, I think when we start tx we assume that it will just sail along but you aren't told of the potential pitfalls along the way. In subsequent cycles I found myself holding my breath at each and every appt along the way so in some ways its been a 8ww for me!! I think you are looking at it in the right way though, WN will have learnt an awful lot about your body and your reactions to drugs now and can apply this in your next cycle. Sending you lots of


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Dolly - so sorry that you had your cycle abandoned but as fingers said WN will have learned so much about you and can tailor your next Tx so that you get more follies. We all expect everything going to plan and are not prepared for it when it doesn't   

Fingers - are you going   yet  

I'm sat here trying to get through to my doctors to get something for this bl**dy sore throat and ear ache - line been engaged for 30 minutes - now I'm  Yeah - finally ringing but nobody picking up - I'm not hanging up!!!!

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Going mad Jules   ? I went mad years ago   Starting to drive myself up the wall!!  

Did you get through to doc yet?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dolly - I am so sorry that your cycle was abandoned - did they not offer you iui instead ( I can't remember your exact situation so maybe that isn't appropriate?)    - they will definitely know more for your next cycle though    . I think the first cycle is always a bit of an investigation as they never know how you are going to respond until you have had the drugs   

Fingers - sorry to hear you are going   - it will be worth it when you get your BFP though   

Jules - hope you manage to get through to the doctors and they can sort you out -  

Hi everyone else - what a cold day! Wish I was at home under the duvet on the sofa

xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!! Got some LIQUID antibiotics from the Nurse Practitioner - me and tablets don't mix normally - got no chance when i can't swallow without having loads of pain   Feel like I'm 5 again - tastes bl**dy awful so it can't be for kids   Good news is that it looks like I'm over the worst but still have a raging temperature, mega sore throat but tonsils are clear and congestion but no ear infection - if I feel this crap now - how would I feel if I did have the other stuff   I'm safely tucked up in bed and DH is working from home today so I expect lots of attention   Got no chance of that - survival of the fittest in this house!

 everyone  

Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Jules - Hope you feel better soon.  Stay tucked up in your nice warm bed.

We had our scan yesterday and it's twins!  We are in shock.  Originally we were only supposed to have one embie transferred, but the embryologist wasn't happy with one of the embies and thawed out another.  The consultant put back both embies rather than disgarding the one.  One twin is on the top end of the scale for size and the other at the bottom end, but both are viable.  We have another scan in two weeks.

Soulcyster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Soulcyster wooooohhooooooooooooooooooo double trouble!! Congratulations again honey... will update list when I post the new list.....

Jules x - hope you are staying tucked up nice and warm!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Soulcyster - that's brilliant news - just what I needed to cheer me up                 

Hope the shock is only short lived   Once you announced your BFP - I thought it would be twins   Keep us posted on your next scan with sizes  

Yep - tucked up in bed and DH brought me lunch in bed - I'm amazed   When I think back - he actually sent me to work with 2 imodium's when I had appendicitis and I ended up in the Chelsea and Westminster A&E dept 2 hours later and rushed to theatre! He's not a good nurse  

Anyway, back to watching all my Sky+ stuff  

Woohoo - double trouble for Soulcyster and DH - so excited had to say it too   

Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Soulcyster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Soulcyster and Gilly - there is also a Woking BFP/Pregnant ladies thread. I have posted the link below. I may still be on the 2ww but I post there anyway coz they're a lovely bunch of ladies. So I'm not trying to get rid of you or anything  just thought the ladies might be able to help if you have any pg/baby questions... Am hoping to join the thread officially soon      

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128267.60

Evening all you other lovely ladies from slightly  Fingers!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Fingers I hope all is going well and the little one/s are snuggling in  

Soulcyster Congrats on the twins that is great news,     gives me a bit more hope as I seem to have convinced my self if the IVF didn't work the FET that I'm about to start won't either, but as DH said I need to stop being so pessimistic 

Jules I hope you are feeling a lot better soon

Dolly I'm sorry that your cycle got cancelled   

Emma and Gilly I hope that you are both doing well  

A little moan now!!  I rang woking on Valentines to say I was on day 1 and could I have a treatment plan and they still haven't done it. They left a message late today to say it's on a pile of plans to do and not to worry that I'll get it on time. The thing is I started a new job in Jan and they know nothing about our infertility and my boss can be funny with time off so I want to book it as soon as poss and at Woking they are being blasé about it. I'll have to give them another call tomorrow, but I don't like making a fuss


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tanya - make a fuss honey!! They need to treat you as a customer as well as a person. You don't need the extra stress. 

Deb


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Deb I'll try and be polite but firm


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Tanya - sorry to hear that your plan is not ready. Are you planning on taking the 2ww off? I could email you my plan to give you an idea of timings but they kept me on d/regs a bit longer as I went over the Christmas period. Soulcyster - was yours a normal plan or were you on d/regs a bit longer too. If it's just for scans and transfer - then you won't have as many scans as you do for a fresh cycle. Sorry not being much help am I   Hope they get the plan to you a.s.a.p.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Jules Yep It will hopefully be the baseline then one scan then the ET as I'm doing a FET but I want to book a half day for each and I'm going to work the 2ww this time as I took it off on the last, but I'm going to take it easy! I just a bit worried that they are going to squeeze me in on whats suitable for them, not whats best for me! As they seem very busy there a the moment. Thanks for the offer of your plan though I appreciate that  Rest up hun


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls!!

Soulcyster what fab news on the twinnies!!

Dolly, I am not sure what your diagnosis is but def go for it naturally, if you have 2 follies could be 2 lovely eggies in there.  I fell pg a couple of months after a failed ivf ttc naturally, Mr R did tell me it can happen at my follow up.  So although the cancelled cycle is heartbreaking make the most of it and              .  I think it is something to do with having drugs still in your system

strawbs xx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!!!!!! Twins!!!!!!!  Soulcyster, that's fab news  . Well done you  

Jules, you poor girly, sounds like you are really in the wars.  Enjoy sky+ and cosy up on the sofa till it goes.

Tanya, hope Woking get their act together with your plan soon.  

Fingers, keep counting down those days.  Sending lots of snuggly vibes for your little 'uns   

Dolly, so sorry to hear your cycle's been cancelled... you must be gutted  

Bali, how are you doing hun?  

As for me, all is well.  My scan is a week today and I can't wait!!  I am spending most of my time pinching myself... is it really true?

Gilly xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can I ask a question? Who took the full 2ww off of work? 

Reason I ask is one of my colleagues just popped in to see me and I happened to mention that I was starting to regret not taking 2 weeks off and then got all emotional and daft     

Whilst my boss and team at work know about tx, things are a bit stressful at moment and I feel like I'm adding to it by being off anyway let alone taking a 2nd week. Plus, although I get on quite well with my (male) boss, he has a habit of raising his eyebrow if he doesn't approve of something - ie. someone ringing in sick the eyebrow goes up, someone not doing something how he thinks it should be done, the eyebrow goes up!!    God I hate that eyebrow coz it makes me feel guilty!!    Also I am having to use holiday for my time off (don't get it as sick leave) so if I were to take the 2nd week and then need time off later in the year, I would be struggling.. At the end of the day, I know that I need to do whatever I feel comfortable with  but just wondering what you all did... ? 

Can you tell I am into 2ww paranoia already!!  

Tanya - push WN for your plan, after all you are paying for a service!!

Gilly - glad all is OK with you... how's the 2ww for the scan? If it's anythign like this 2ww we can be going   together  

Jules - how you doing? Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Fingers  try not to stress - easier said than done I know   I haven't taken the whole 2 weeks off on any of my cycles. Probably depends on the type of job you do. Although I work in a lab which can mean on your feet most of the day - I also manage it so I tend to schedule the administration side of the job during my 2ww. I put myself on light duties - only go into the lab if my staff have problems or customers data needs troubleshooting. Basically, sit on my butt for 2 weeks  

If you have a sitting down job that's not too stressful then it probably wouldn't hurt. If you have a sitting down job and you always get loads of cr*p raining down on you - look after number one and ignore the raised eyebrow and take the time off   Have a chat with DH and see what he thinks. Being at work the second week may take your mind off the 2ww madness. Implantation will have taken place so as long as you don't go around lifting things than you will be ok. 

It's your decision and you need to do what is best for Mork and Mindy        

I'm feeling a lot more human today - I did have the added tonic of going to see fit Mr Physio man this morning - so that put colour back into my cheeks   Not seeing him now for 3 weeks and once I'm over this flu bug I have to go to the gym AT LEAST 3 times a week to do the exercises he's given me  Oh well - if it will shed a few pounds I won't complain  

Ok back to watch Holby on Sky+  

Love Jules x


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you're feeling a bit more human again Jules    

Fingers, yes I am going a bit   with you waiting for this scan. In a good way though, it's much much nicer than the first 2ww I think  
In answer to your Q, my ET was on Weds and I went back to work the following Monday.  I'm a primary school teacher so it's not the most laid back job in the world.  I have to say, I was absolutely useless for those 10 days or so...  there in body but not in mind, if you get what I mean.  The kids had a really easy time!!!  I know just what you mean about the raised eyebrow at work (I HATE THAT!!!!).  You have to do what feels best for you, and scr*w work if necessary.  Especially if, like Jules said, it involves lots of stress.  Mork and Mindy are so much more important!  Keep smiling xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Jules/Gilly  I think I AM going to ask for extra time off. My job IS a sitting down job but equally is pretty stressful and high pressured. There are also some tensions within the office which make my blood pressure soar on a good day so I think I'd rather be removed from it all. At least by the time I go back, I will know either way and not have it playing on my mind. If the eyebrow  my boss agrees, then I will make sure my time is occupied next week so I don't have time to dwell on every little thing.. but at least I won't be at risk of making costly mistakes because my focus is elsewhere..and this treatment/Mork and Mindy are currently the most important things for me to focus on... I don't want to look back and think if only I'd done that differently.

Thanks for your input girls...


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Fingers, that sounds like a really good decision sweetie.  Good luck talking to the eyebrow tomorrow, and IGNORE any upwards movements!  G xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ditto!!!!

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emailed my boss and just had a nice reply back saying to take all the time I need!! There wasn't even a hint of eyebrow about it!!   Makes me feel heaps better about things... thanks again girls


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fab news fingers - get back to putting your feet up and nurturing Mork and Mindy    

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Fingers I'm glad you got it all sorted I bet you feel a lot better now, take it easy hun  

Jules I'm glad you are feeling a bit better 

I rang Woking and explained to them so they said they would put my plan to the top of the pile, so hopefully I should get by Sat the latest 

Hope you are all having a nice evening, woohoo it's nearly the wk end


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - glad you spoke to them and told them how important it was for you to get your plan... not long now honey!! 

Am feeling a much happier bunny now thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad your feeling happier  now take it easy and watch lots of movies


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes!

Fingerscrossed - I'm glad that your boss has been understanding.  Your embies are the most important thing at the moment and take priority over work so you made the right decision.  I took a lot of time off during my first two cycles and was lucky enough to have an understanding boss.  However, this time round I only put my feet up for one day - impossible to relax with a 14 month old who is also waking every night too!  Thanks so much for the info on the pregnant thread!

Tanya - How annoying about your plan!  Hopefully you'll get it soon.  I started D/R on 11th December and had my baseline scan on 28th December.  I had one scan to check my lining (11th January) and then FET a week later.  I only work two days a week, but unfortunately the scans fell on the days that I work.  I took the 11th as leave and I swapped a day during the week of ET.  I haven't taken anytime off since ET.

I am starting to feel very queasy, but the more I eat the better I feel.

Soulcyster


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Tanya - I just saw your message about FET.  Keep positive.  My son was a result of FET!  After my cycle at the ARGC they said that some girls respond better to frozen cycles.  Apparently NK cells can be higher after a fresh cycle and I think in my case my ovaries were very swollen and I didn't have a good enviroment for my embies.  FET is very stress free compared to a fresh cycle.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not been in touch, but have been trying to come to terms with our failed cycle.  We are def getting there   and are having our follow up on Wednesday morning at WN.  We do feel in a bit of a dilemma .  We can only afford maybe one cycle, two and we will be at breaking point, so we have to be really happy with what our next plan is?  We are worried that our last two cycles have been exactly the same.  Stimulated well got 10 embies on day one but on transfer day only two suitable.  They both looked good but no implantation, why is this?  Could i have immune issues, and should we get them tested prior to our next cycle?  What prevents implantation?  What makes you bleed before test day?  Should we consider moving clinics?  

As you can see we have many question, can anyone help?

Sorry for the all about me post, and for going on a bit, please forgive me.

Souli, your news is fantastic, twins, way to go girl     

Fingers, honey hang on in there, whens test day?      , as for work, mork and mindy are far more important.  We invest so much time into this and have to give it every chance.  If your really stressed at work, take time off hun, and forget what the others think.  I took the 2ww off. Took some as holiday and rest sick and work were fine about it, good luck  

Gilly hun, hows it going?  Good luck for your scan next week   

Tanya, hope they sort your plan out soon 

Hi to everyone else  

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

A very quick one before I get busted by DH  Got my Plan and I start on March 5th with my ET for the 9th April test date St Georges Day If all goes well  

Have a good wk end and I'll have a read through tomorrow or Sun xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Tanya- YYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

So happy you have your plan!!!!!!! 

We'll be there every step of the way. We know it can happen. Sending you lots of         it will be your time.

Be strong Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Tanya - St George's Day - IT WILL BE TANYA'S DAY


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls....just a quickie from me as its 1.45 am and i think i need to go to bed. Have spent 2 hours on ********.......its such fun   
Fingers....you have done the right thing, put your feet up and let Mork and Mindy snuggle in, i am rooting for you honey   
Bali......hope you follow up goes ok.......i am sure Gill was on gestone cos her period came early, you could ask about that, what stims drug have you been using Thinking of you
Hi to the rest of the growing gang.
Congrats Soulsyster on your fab news   
Night night
xxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ali - at least I know I wasn't the only nutter on here into the early hours   I've managed to stay away from ******** but all my mates rave about it. Got a weekend of spring cleaning   MIL coming next weekend for Mothers Day. Fortunately we get on and she's the first one to moan at my DH if he's ever unreasonable  

But first I'm sat in front of the TV watching Soccer AM  

Have a good weekend all,

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies, 

Thanks for your continuing positive thoughts!! Am symptom spotting like mad but there's nothing really to spot at the moment!! 

Had a nice day yesterday meeting with some of the Woking mummies/babies, was really nice to see them all and to know that they have gone through similar and ended up with the right results...  

Tanya - glad your plan arrived. You will be testing on my birthday so its got to be a good sign         

Jules and Ali - hope you are both feeling better now.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well and that you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers                      

Good to hear you had a good   with all the Woking mummies  

DH has decided we are upgrading our cycles   He's going to get me slim and fit and stop me moaning about putting on the pounds  

Off in to Woking - how exciting   But it puts off the spring cleaning for a couple of hours


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Jules   I think I might need to join you on the bike, my butt looks like Michelin Mans since starting this treatment - all my hard work at losing the weight is unravelling!! Still I won't care if Mork and Mindy stick around


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jules x said:


> DH has decided we are upgrading our cycles  He's going to get me slim and fit and stop me moaning about putting on the pounds


Eeek - I need to do that before we start again. Been to look at bikes this morning but I really don't know what I want 

Fingers - was lovely meeting you yesterday 

Can I ask a question - I know there are new doctors there now. Does anyone know if we cycle again do I stay under MrR or would I be moved to another person? (not that we get to see them that often anyway  )


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - lovely to meet you and the delightful Amy too, really enjoyed my cuddles   !! I imagine you would stay under Mr R as he is familiar with your history. However, the other docs are great too. I have met the new lady doc - Dr Hall, but not the male doc - I think he's Mr Brooks and I know he started last summer sometime... by all accounts he is lovely too. Why not give them a call and ask the question? I'm sure if you have a preference they would try to accommodate it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I might do that nearer the time. just desperate for our house to be sorted so we can get back on the rollercoaster (did I really just say that!!!!)


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Deb - I have a new bike and it's a "blue one" - don't know the make - just liked the colour   It starts off light blue and then as you move along the frame it gets darker! DH got a black one   We pick them up tomorrow after they have been checked to make sure they are safe and road worthy   Mr Brooks did my last EC and he is gorgeous   I'm sure Mr R will be your primary consultant but you may end up have EC/ET done by one of the others.

Still haven't started my cleaning - now watching the rugby. DH will start to shout from the loft soon to start doing stuff  

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello 

Jules Thanks for the support, I started welling up but I seem to be doing it all the time at the moment, ladies and hormones  I got a bike about a year ago and DH was say you need to get this make or that make but I went on colour as well, he had never heard of the make I chose 

Fingers Glad you had a nice time with the Woking mummies  How are you doing? 

Debs I'd say that you will stay under MrR but they are all good


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am sorry for not reading through all of your recent posts and getting to know 'where you are all at' so to speak, with treatment. But I will do so in the coming weeks and when I get chance to get to the pc! I am very lucky indeed to have a little boy who is nearly two, from our 3rd go at IVF. We have just signed up to the Woking for a fifth try (fresh cycle) and had our implications appointment last week which was very thorough.

We have dates now for March/April, so I shall be starting the Buserelin on 7th March. I have been super impressed by the clinic so far. We are under Mr Riddle. I am in the process of searching for cheap drugs and wondered if any of you girls used anywhere in particular? I have a few pharmacies to try and just wondered if they competed with the drug package prices the clinic offer? We would need package c (Menopur 75iu x 66, HCG and cyclogest) as I need a fairly heavy dose of stimms. Any advice hugely appreciated. I look forward to being in touch again very soon and wish you all the very best and a truly happy outcome.

Ps-I forgot to check, but does anyone know when the next information/support evening is and who is speaking? We live in the New Forest so have a bit of a drive.

Many thanks

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlie
Tbh I never bothered looking around at drug prices (clinic was easier!) but I know that the fazeley pharmacy (nr Tamworth) are very good.

Good luck
Deb


----------



## SJx (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Charlie

There is a talk tonight at Woking but suspect that is short notice for you. Details below:-

_The next meeting is on MONDAY (not Tuesday) 25th February at 7PM (not 7.30)

Our speaker is one of our Consultants - Mr Paul Curtis.

He will be speaking on Polycystic Ovaries and Blood clotting disorders (relating to fertility)_

You could get yourself on the email list to find out what is coming up. Speak to Suze Fisher or Ann Wilcox and I am sure they will add you to the list.

Good luck with your treatment.

SJX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - it's quiet around here  

Charlie1 - good luck with your new cycle. Sorry I have always got my drugs from WN ( laziness I suppose!!) Someone mentioned a Pharmacy in Peterborough - if you do a search on this site for Peterborough, you should come up with the name...

Tanya - am going slightly more   than I already was, one day I'm really positive, the next not so positive so I am now trying the tack of not trying to spot symptoms at all...    

You ladies did make me laugh about choosing your bikes by colour!! I have a grey/silver bike, well it was last time I looked, probably covered in rust by now   (a bit like something else  )

Anyway off for a little snooze before DH gets home... talk to you laters!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

We saw Suze this morning and she mentioned that the next evening thing is 18 April, I think, but we're back there again this afternoon so I'll check and post again this evening.  She hasn't booked a speaker yet.  

Try to keep the good vibes, Fingers - it must be so hard not to symptom spot (I have absolutely no chance of being pg at the moment, but I symptom spot anyway , so it must be amazingly difficult for you!).  

Love SBF

PS   I'm 31 today!  And how am I celebrating?  With two appointments at WN, DH going away for work this evening so it's Poirot on Sky+ for me!  What a thrilling life I lead!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Smallbutfiesty                      Have a lovely day even if you are watching Poirot!! How come you have 2 appts at WN in one day?

Where is everybody else? It's like the Marie Celeste round here, need some talk going on to distract me!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not much going on here - still waiting for house stuff to be sorted out then can properly think about no2 at woking...

How sane are you today Fingers?  

Happy Birthday Smallbutfiesty. Sky+ is how I spend my birthday too   I'm 31 in a few weeks and dreading it. Its easter weekend so at least we can get some time together (I hope!)

 t everyone else
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - have they given you any idea on when you can move home? Can't believe you youngsters   !! I'm 35 in a few weeks time...   

Am not sane at all today Deb!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Join the club hun!

No idea. Got to get more quotes from builders so it can start....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey Deb - so it's still going to be a little while, I didn't realise the process was sooooo slow. You need a builder that'll do an express job!! (But a good one too!!)

Am bored stiff today - am just about to file some paperwork as I am that bored!! My mum and nephew came to visit this morning and a colleague popped in at lunctime so it's not like I've been on my own all day but just can't settle to anything... think I'm going to go and have a cuppa and nice ORANGE jaffa cake before getting going on my filing!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so rubbish - I totally forgot about asking about the evening information sessions - my brain was so full of the mountains of forms and stuff we had to fill in.  Sorry....

We had two appointments in one day as we are hoping to be egg donors, so it was the counselling this morning, then the implications bit and form-filling this afternoon.  All rather full-on, but it's another hurdle jumped! 

Must go and eat before I fall over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy birthday Smallbutfiesty   

Fingers


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers -                      

SBF - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU             

YOU LOT ARE SUCH YOUNGSTERS.................................. I'M 42 BUT FORTUNATELY FEEL LIKE A YOUNG CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!! You're only as old as the man you feel and phew he's younger than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just popping onto send some      - not too long to go now until you test (are you going to test early??) - hope you're not going too   

Happy birthday for yesterday SBF.

Hello everyone else - not much to report from me, have been so busy at work that have not had time for much else, very boring I know! We have our hospital appt this Friday morning to get our results - not looking forward to it but glad to be getting it out of the way finally. Then off to Woking on March 28th for consultation with Mr R and hopefully getting started again around mid April. Looking forward to getting back on the rollercoaster  

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Jules - I love that you are as young as the man you feel, in that case I chould be knocking 50!! Mind you it feels like it some mornings at the moment!!  

Monkey - good luck with Friday, will be thinking of you      . As for testing early - I'm not sure... I usually do exactly what the docs tell me ( I'm a good girl like that!) but as test date would be Monday it may be easier to do it at the weekend.... I'm petrified either way!!

Gilly - lots of luck for tomorrow          what time is your scan? 

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK...


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for the birthday smilies!

All the best for tomorrow, Gilly. 

Nearly there fingers! 

Does anyone know how they start your treatment if your period doesn't turn up?  I'm now on day 46...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

smallbutfiesty - they give you provera to bring on a bleed. I had provera for my 1st two cycles. You take it for 5 - 10 days and AF turns up within 5 - 14 days....

Am off for a lay down - back soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Monkey I hope it goes okay Fri  

Good luck when ever you decide to test Fingers    

Hi Jules 

Gilly Good luck with the scan  

Well I have now booked up for 10 sessions of acupuncture with a lady that used to be on FF and one of the girls on the Roehampton IVF thread is going to her, I start a week tomorrow (the day after starting D/R)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Tanya - good luck with the acupuncture sessions.. where do you have to go for them? A lot of people on here have had fab results with acupuncture, really hope it does the trick for you        

Gilly -    Where are you? Waiting impatiently for your news  

Hello other lovely ladies


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Fingers I don't have to go any where she is coming to me  Good luck if you test at the wk end or on Monday


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Monkey - thinking of you and DH today   Hope you can have a little closure but I know you'll never forget   I can't - and I was only 8 weeks. Big   and I have everything crossed for your next cycle        

Gilly - how you doing hun?

Tanya - can I come round for acupuncture? I had it for pain relief on my knee and it was fab  

Fingers - I may not get on for a couple of days. I have a huge meeting at work tomorrow followed by dinner. Saturday MIL comes until Tuesday. So sending you                       Got everything crossed for you too  

Hello all you WN lovelies - sweet dreams  

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just checked the ARGC newbies...................... Emma had her scan today and it's twins  woooooooooohooooooooo


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Emma and DH......i new it would be twins, you so deserve it    
Fingerscrossed.......i have everything crossed for you hun, its your turn to.......keep us posted.
Hi to all you other Woking lovelies
Looks like i will be starting again in about 4 weeks........i am very scared   
xxxxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've not been on but just needed some time out to collect my thoughts.  I have been thinking of you all though.

Fingers, hope your hanging in there hun?       

Emma, congratulations on the twins news, thats fantastic  , keep us posted

Ali, how exciting that your going to be starting again soon, good luck hun        , try not to worry, we will be with you every step of the way 

Jules hows you? Any plans?

Gilly, hope your doing OK?     need some updates 

Myra thanks for your message, hope your doing OK?

Tanya, hows the acupuncture going?  Where abouts is she, if you don't mind me asking?

Monkey, hope today went OK and you both get some answers to help you with some closure 

Hi to everyone else 

We saw the consultant on Wednesday, which we found very positive and reassuring.  It has helped us to make some decision about the next cycle.  At the moment we are going to give Woking another go.  We are going to try having acupuncture this time, throughout the cycle, as recommend by the lovely Mr Brook.  Thank you, to everyone who has been really supportive over last few weeks, it means such a lot .

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've had such a crazy week, I haven't been able to log on till this morning.  
Firstly, our scan on Thursday was perfect!!!!  A beautiful flickering heartbeat, so all is well, and I am due on 20th October - wow, wow, wow!!!  Miracles can happen    Unfortunately scan day co-incided with morning sickness and a bad headache starting, so I have been crawling around in a bit of a state for the last 48 hours.  Don't get me wrong, I'm NOT complaining!  

Fingers, am hoping and praying that you'll be next.  How are you feeling?  Any symptoms?  Sending you so much     

Emma, congrats on your twins!!!!!  Well done you!!! 

Bali, good to hear you sounding so positive again hun.  Monkey, I hope your consult appt was as good. 

Jules, good luck with MIL this weekend  

Tanya, I had acupuncture all the way through my cycle and it was fab.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

Smallbutfiesty, happy belated birthday!

Ali, 4 weeks to go!!  That's great news.

Sorry if I have missed anyone on the personals (I'm sure I have  ).  Take care and enjoy the rest of the weekend.  Especially you, Fingers!!

Gilly xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Gilly that is great   Congrats, I'm sorry you don't feel to well with the morning sickness

Emma that is great news TWINS well done hun  

Jules the more the merrier 

Bali Good luck with TX and acupuncture I hope it works hun

Fingers Sending you all the luck in the world   

Right got to dash as I'm off to a party tonight as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news on your scan Gilly   

Fingers - hope you are doing ok - thinking of you lots and sending loads of      for when you test. I am sure it is going to be your turn      

Bali - glad that you are feeling positive after your consultation - acupuncture is definitely worth a try - in fact I have just been for a session this am and will have it all the way through my next cycle as well - when are you starting again?

Ali - 4 weeks until you start again? how exciting -      . I am a bit scared of starting again as well but 2008 is going to be your year I can feel it      

Jules - hope you have a nice weekend with MIL. 

Tanya - enjoy the acupuncture - I am sure it is going to do the trick with your frozen embies    

Hello anyone I have missed and happy weekend all round!

As some of you know we had our consultation yesterday with the NHS - as expected they are not entirely sure why it happened but the good news is that it doesn't make us higher risk for it happening again in the future so now I just need to get pg again.   They are took some blood (after a wait of 2 hours  ) just to check that I don't have any blood clotting disorder or something so we will get results back from that in about 3 to 4 weeks. So next step is consultation with Mr R at Woking and then back on the rollercoaster straight after that. Just hope it works again this time     . And we found out that the baby was a girl - it was sad to hear that of course   but she will always be our special little girl and will be always in my and dh's hearts.

Anyway - hope I've not depressed everyone - I am definitely looking to the future now 

xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

monkey, here's hoping for this time round. 

Hope you're still sane, fingers! 

 Gilly - wonderful news!  

Howdy to everyone - hope you're having a lovely weekend. 

AF turned up, so went to WN on Friday morning to have bloods for FSH.  Got there, went to loo only to find that AF had gone again.  Felt like a right twit explaining this to the nurse, who was totally lovely.  AF has now arrived with gusto, so it's back to WN again on Monday.  Ho hum...

Just wondered, if you do get a BFP, what's the 'form' for telling people on this site?  If I get lucky, I'd hate to post in the wrong place and upset someone.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers......i have everythingcrossed for you hun    thanks for the PM
Gilly.....congrats...fab news.
Smallbutfeisty........the rules r....you have to tell us first b4 anyone else   ......looking forward to seein your BFP post real soon   
Monkeylove........   for you and DH......b strong
Bali.......good luck with the accupuncture.....i was thinking of having a few sessions this time round.......  ....thanks for your support

Hope you all had lovely weekends.......i ended up lookin after both my neices on mothers day and took my mum out for a meal. DH is away in india for 2 weeks with work, so i will b havin lots of fun while he is away     

Fingers......dont keep us in suspense toooooo long tomorrow......i have a really good feelin


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just popping on to see if there is any news from Fingers      loads of luck for the test and I can't wait to see your BFP tomorrow

Thanks Ali and SBF for your  

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

After 15 years together and nearly 13 years of marriage, we finally found out at 07:20 on Saturday morning that Mork and/or Mindy stuck around ………….. we are going to be a mummy and daddy!!!!       

              

Sorry I didn't tell you all earlier, had my parents round for dinner today and lets just say it was a fabulous day!!

We are both still reeling from the shock. I can’t even begin to put into words just how much we love this/these baby/babies already. We know it’s early days but are so, so grateful to have got further down the line at last. I imagine you won’t be able to get an HPT round here for love nor money – I’ll have bought them all!! (already done 3!!).  Thank you so much for all your positive thoughts and support, please keep them coming for the next 8 months!! I wish all of you lots of luck and love and hope that you will soon have your long awaited and much deserved BFP’s.          

Some personals on the way shortly....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Monkey Sending you lots of positive vibes for your next tx    

Fingers          

SBF Good luck hun, I agree let us know first 

Hi Ali, how are you doing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness  Fingers I soo happy for you both well done hun!!!!!!!!! yay      Congratulations


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fingers - that is absolutely fantastic news - I am so pleased for you and dh, what wonderful news for mothers' day            I just knew it was going to be good news for you and you deserve it soooo much

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Said it elsewhere but

CONGRATULATIONS FINGERS


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Whooo hooooo!!!!!!  HOORAY!!!!!!!  Fingers, what completely FANTASTIC news!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am over the moon for you and your DH!!!  Well done.... you have a lifetime of smiles ahead of you now   .  Enjoy every minute, you more than deserve it.

Gilly xxxx

p.s.  I really am soooooooooo happy reading your news, I'm grinning like mad!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok personals....

Jules  - hope you're having fun with MIL!!  

Ali - glad they have sorted your levels out, am really positive that you will be joining me very soon     sorry to hear Dh is away, does that mean lots of girlie nights out/in?

Monkey - glad to hear your hospital appt went OK and that what happened does not make you higher risk. It's been a tough few days for you honey, want to send you loads of        Hope you don't have to wait too long for those blood results.

Smallbutfiesty - glad AF turned up. Just to explain, there is a separate Woking BFP/Pregnancy thread that was started some time back, due to there being lots of pg ladies on the thread at the time and lots of pg/baby related chatter, this understandably wasnt an ideal situation, so we now have the choice. I personally will continue to post on both threads as you guys have been so much support to me and I hope to continue to be of support to you all.

Gilly - congrats on your scan!! I now have the next 2ww syndrome  .. been sick already but am not complaining..

Tanya - how was your party as Dorothy - can you post us a piccie?  

Bali - glad you had a positive follow up - the acu sounds like a great idea...


Love to all the other Woking lovelies       -


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Way to go Fingers and DH                       Everything in double - Well done Mork and Mindy        . I've got a lump in my throat as I know how hard this journey has been for you    Knew you would test early   Bet you can't wait for WN to open   Can we have an updated list so that we can see you on the "waiting for 6w scan bit"  

Gilly - fab news on your scan   - you're right - it only takes 1        

Tanya - how did you find your person to come to your house for acupuncture? I'm thinking of having it too   Have you started your d/regs - if yes - hope you're not suffering too much with the side effects  

AliPali - great news on starting in 4 weeks - keeping everything crossed for you        

SBF - so glad AF turned up and you can finally get on the rollercoaster        

Angie - hope you are not working too hard again?   

Bali - great to hear you sounding so positive           for your next cycle.

Monkey - so glad that you have some sort of closure   Great to hear you are so positive too          

Soulcyster - have you got another scan coming up?

Ok - who have I missed - big apologies if I have   Let us know where you are all at for Fingers updated list  

Big hello to all the WN lovelies  

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey fingers you beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but you haven't got a waiting for first scan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Great minds think alike   Ladies - let me know if I've got stuff wrong or incomplete


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I've just modified my post   Please post a new list as we want you on the waiting for first scan


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yippee.....i new Fingers and DH could do it......i am so happy for you, like the others i am also grining from ear to ear........what fantastic news             

[fly]FINGERS IS GOING TO B A MUMMY[/fly]


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start * 

Ali Pali - starting again soon
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
Anekeuk
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Smallbutfiesty - 1st appt with WN 13Feb
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Tanya - starting FET cycle March 5th
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 28Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starting again May/June
Angie - starting again in August - HH
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*PUPO*       
jb_kwanj

* Waiting for first scan*   
Fingers !! - 18th March

*Woking Mummies/Due Dates *    
Soulcyster - It's Twins!!!! Next scan 4th March - EDD ?  
Emma - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?  
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS FINGERS AND DH [/fly]

             

Well done Chick  so happy for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwwwww, thanks for your lovely messages, they've made me    (although that might be the hormones too!!  ) I still can't quite believe it and keep doing HPT's - it's going to cost me a fortune!! 
Called WN this morning and booked in for my scan on 18th March, roll on the next 2weeks!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FINGERS!!!!!....... HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!!!
What wonderful news!!!       

I'm so pleased for you hun! I was all tearful when I read your news out to DH!!
I think after trying for so long, you get to the point where you imagine it's never going to happen (well I have a bit anyway), so it's so lovely to see that it CAN and DOES happen! 

Lots and lots of love to you and DH hun, and have a very happy healthy pregnancy! 
I bet you still can't believe it can you!    

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations Fingers, I am so happy for you and DH


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Late to the party as always, but just had to say

[fly]Whoppee![/fly]

    

Absolutely made up for you fingers, congratulations!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh wow fingers thats is amazing news     

I have been crap recently with keeping in touch but having a kitchen extension kinds turns your world upside down  

I see from the updates that there may be a few of us starting at the same time  

It looks like i will start to take my meds for DR on 21st April so i am more of a April May and some of June girl   - Jules are we cycling at the same time again??   

Popped into WN today to have my FSH,LH and E2 and as usual my veins collapsed and i spent ages with a needle in my arm with the lovely nurse saying " You are doing so well"   my blood just runs away and hides. Anyway should get the results tomorrow but how expensive?   way less inconvenient that going to our GP though.

just going to have a read through and catch up a bit with what everyone else is doing.

Cd 3 for me and after having spotting on 8/9DPO i got excited and then got a kick up the **** on Saturday   - nothing is wrong with either of us, but i guess we still have hope .

loads of love to everyone else 



CC x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Crazychick,

I just want to say I totally sympathise with you hun re/your blood tests  
The same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago at HH. I was having the NK cell tests and they tried various times in my arms, then attempted at the side of my wrists   (where they managed to get just about enough finally), 2 nurses, lots of stabs, 2 arms, 2 wrists, and an hour and a half later!! (as they told me to go away for 30 mins and have some sugary drinks.) Apparently, like you, my veins just kept collapsing  
What we have to go through hey!  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Angie - i guess it is something you get used to  

I am very intersted in the tests you are going through before you go to HH. If this tx fails at WN we are going to go to The ARGC. Not sure if it is worth getting these sort of tests done inbetween the 2nd and 3rd TX or if The ARGC will do them again anyway?

i am so trying not to be negative but with little or nothing wrong with us and good embies transfered we are still not getting pregnant. Granted we have only tried once but you know when you have a gutted instinct about something  Hopefully Tx 2 will not be  a waste of money but it is so hard to stay positive. I would never want the high of a pregnancy to get the low of a m/c or chemical pregnancy and we are lucky in that respect but i think my body sees these embies as a foreign object


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi just a quick one I finish early tomorrow so I'll catch up then hopefully! 

Fingers just for you (well you did ask)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Woohoo Tanya - very sexy!!! Who's the hunk in the white suit    Now if I see you in the High Street, I can start singing "I'm off to see the Wizard, the wonderful Wizard of Oz"     Well I made myself laugh anyway!!

Good luck for starting tomorrow hon


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home everyone................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131683.msg1956763#msg1956763


----------

